# Strahd's "RttToEE"



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Players
1. Rhun - Korbryn Rivenshield, of the Dwurfolk of the Lortmils, Dwarf Male Fighter 6
2. Scott Dewar - Miltiades inquisitor of Rao, Male Oeridian Human cleric 6
3. HolyMan   - Lenuran of Lortmills, Male Gnome Bard 6 
4. NPC - Deimiter "Scarecrow" Witcoff, Male Human Conjurer 6
5. Thanee - Solitaire, Female Suel Sorcerer 5 / Mage of the Arcane Order 1


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Adventure Aids*

[sblock=NPC List in Hommlet]
Ostler Gundigoot - Oeridian human, Owner of the Inn of the welcome Wench, an Old man
Vesta Gundigoot - Oeridian/Flan female Human, Ostler's Daughter, runs the inn.
Maridosen - female Half-elf, Barkeeper in the Welcome wench. *DEAD*
Mr. Gastesh - Baklunish/Oeridian Human, Gold seeker adventurer, you found out that is name is Chatrilon Unosh, a vile informer and a traitor. *DEAD*
Elmo - Oeridian Human, Captain of the militia and Hero of the second fall of the temple.
Burne and Rufus - The town protectors and rulers.
Nierethi Poscurian - Rock Gnome, Historian from the Cairn Hills
Questin Himmble - Halfling, Extremely ugly, looking for his parents.
? - Human Brute, you saw him in the Welcome wench.
Redithidoor Halfmoon - High Elf Bard, performing in the Welcome wench at nights.
Gister Noshim - Human, Stone mason.
Tragge Liftsilver - Hill dwarf, Stone mason.
Haunor - Hill dwarf, Local Guardian.
Alphon - Halfling, weapon smith.
Carl Harris - Oeridian human, Armorer.
Calmer - St. Cuthbert's Priest.
Y'dey - St. Cuthbert's Canoness.
Terjon - Father of St. Cuthbert.
Yether the keen - Priest of Pelor.
Telna - spy of Iuz, her cover is a cook.
Spugnoir - the wizard you saved, owns potions store in the town.
Renne - Spugnoir's daughter.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Edirion's letter]
Edirion
You will take the cover of a loyal worshipper of the cursed Corellon
Your first task is to infiltrate to the secret meeting in Verbobonc, acting as a Representative from the elven community of Highfolk. when you reach to Hommlet Contact Chatrilon Unosh, he is a local vile informer of some kind, selling his services to the highest bidder, he calls himself Mr. Gastesh, be cautious with him, he is treacherous and possibly works with others as well, but his knowledge is something to rely on when you pay the right price.
Any problem should be solved with our local and trust worthy agent Telna.
If problem arose with the pitiable servants of the council (referring your party) kill them with the help of Chatrilon, then get rid of the slimy traitor.
[/sblock]

[sblock=folded letter of the Mad priest Festrath]
_"The water Temple will soon make its move against the forces of fire. Return quickly, Festrath, for we need your aid. Together, we shall win the favor of the doomdreamers and the Triad itself"_[/sblock]

[sblock=Excerpts from the Journal of Geynor Ton]
_I do not claim to understand fully the workings of the Great Church and the Masters of All-Consumption. Thier alliance with these foul-smelling brutes is one that surprises me. I had assumed that we were the favored of the Dark Lord. Who are these scaly beast men to tell us what to do? No matter. Soon we'll leave this accused town and I won't be cooped up in this flourmill with the creature.

Annihilation takes you Hommlet! I've not enjoyed my brief stay here. The food from the inn brought by Chatrilon was very good, however. Venison cured very nicely. What is that seasoning? Perhaps when we’ve slain all the people of this place, I can discover the secrets of its preparation. Great will be that day. Praise to the Elder Elemental Eye!

Just as the Doomdreamers proclaimed, the Dark Obelisk is here, under a pool in a cave. We discovered that below the pool was a shaft with a false bottom, sealed for many years. Once penetrated, the pool drained down into a wondrous cave pulsating with the power of our revered Master of Masters. O great day!

Apparently, the water from the stream above was diverted into the shaft, to fill up the pool and hide the cave from unworthy eyes! Truly the Dark God inspired such a wondrous plan, although it surely was carried out only after his unjust imprisonment. Yours shall be the name we proclaim, Dark Lord, once we have breathed new life into your most deserved worship. Once you are free all shall be set right, and those who deserve it most shall meet their cruel, cruel fate. Blessed destruction!

I marvel at the skill of our enlightened predecessors who constructed the Obelisk to honor and commune with the Dark Lord. Those must have been wonderful, heady days in which to live. Under the leadership of Master Thaque, we shall recover the relics of our lost heritage. Praise the Elder Elemental Eye!

Alas! Foul beast! What fate has befallen us? It must be a test sent to us from beyond – we must now go on without the leadership of Master Thaque, may his soul rest with the Dark God in the cold embrace of dissolution now and forevermore. Oh, wicked, cruel fate – I seek not your judgment in the claws of some dragon!

But Gungash is also dead. I hated him – he stole my lunch two days ago, and it was an excellent boiled egg and some of Tashi’s delicious spice bread. Take his soul, Dark Lord, and crush it beneath your contemptuous heel.

It appears that we are trapped here for a time. Festrath cannot convince the Gnolls to attack the beast together-not after what happened two days ago. I think the dragon laughs at us. A grand joke, beast, but one that you’ll pay for with your very soul! Now Festrath hides with the Obelisk and the creature. We will continue our work here, but eventually we shall run out of food. Perhaps we shall have to live as the lovely ghouls do here. Or perhaps Gnoll flesh can be flavored in some way so as to make it palatable.

Chatrilon came here to warn us, it seems a bunch of adventurers proclaiming to be heroes found the place and defeated the dragon. We heard nothing from priestess Gren who watch some of the relics in the upper room. Garrik is dead and most of his Gnolls, two were left to protect the portcullis against invasion, we are going to leave in two days, and we must claim all the relics, seal the holy chamber and leave the foul, dead infested place._
[/sblock]

[sblock=Trog's letter]
_“Master Terrengyt,
We wish to extend to you our admiration for the way in which you have administered the forces defending the main gate. Under your care, it is secure against the intrusion of outsiders who not understand our need for seclusion. We have concerns, however, that you may wish to ally yourself with others of your people in the Earth Temple. We must request that you do not. Maintain your vigilance. Great reward come to the priest who helps secure us against outsiders who would violate out retreat.
Things will go much better fir all of us if you comply.”
- High Priest of the Outer Fane -_
[/sblock]
[sblock=Map Key]
#1 – Temple to Ehlonna
#2 – Temple to Pelor
#3 – Church of St. Cuthbert.
#4 – Inn of the Welcome Wench
#6 – Old Trading Post – where some of you stabled their horses.
#7 – Weavers.
#8 – Tailor.
#11 – Teamster
#12 – Woodcutter
#16 – Old Town Hall.
#18 – Stone Maison, Tragge Liftsilver.
#19 - Telna's Kitchen - It seems that Telna is Iuz's spy
#20 – Wheel and Wainwright
#21 – Leatherworker, Naddy Tomanloft (female gnome), Lenuran knows her.
#25 – Potions and Elixirs.
#26 – Jaroo's Grove
#27 – Impressive Keep.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Experience*

*Experience:* Level 5 to 6 (15000)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*THE DM DECIDED TO STOP EARNING XP AND LEVEL UP CHARACTERS ACCORDING TO HIS CALL.*

100 xp each - Gathering information with roleplaying. (Miltiades/Thandis/Korbryn Only)
350 xp each - Defeating the blue dragon in the moathouse.
275 xp each - Defeating The Gray Ooze.
225 xp each - For Finishing the First level of the moathouse and because the DM is a kind person.
360 xp each - Gnoll Guards on the staircasr chamber.
160 xp each - for Defeating the Ghast in the jail hall.
420 xp each - Human Priestess and Skeletones.
658 xp each - For defeating the Gnoll's ambush.
450 xp each - Defeating Cockatrice.
1102 xp each - Assassins in the Welcome wench. (Miltiades/Thandis/Ithiken Only)
100 xp (Thandis/Miltiades) / 120 xp (Korbryn/Ithiken) - Destroying Ghouls.
150 xp (Thandis/Miltiades/Ithiken) / 160 xp (Korbryn/Lenuran) - Destroying Ghast.
60 xp each - Killing the Two patrolling Gnolls.
100 xp (Thandis/Miltiades/Ithiken) / 120 xp (Korbryn/Lenuran) - glyph disabled.
300 xp (Thandis/Miltiades/Ithiken) / 320 xp (Korbryn/Lenuran) - Festrah the Mad Priest.
150 xp (Thandis/Miltiades/Ithiken) / 160 xp (Korbryn) - Killing the summoned Grell.
200 xp (Lenuran) - Visiting the black spherical room of the dark room and make it alive.
320 xp (Thandis/Miltiades/Ithiken) / 350 xp (Korbryn/Lenuran) - Killing the blue dragon.
450 xp (Thandis/Miltiades/Ithiken/Korbryn) / 480 xp (Lenuran) - Waterside Hostel, Nulb, destroying Wat the ghost.
960 xp (Thandis/Miltiades/Ithiken/Korbryn) / 980 xp (Lenuran) - Defeating the hobgoblins of the temple.
1000 xp (Thandis/Miltiades/Korbryn/Lenuran) - Killing the undeads in the Ironwood.
1080 xp each (Thandis/Miltiades/Korbryn/Lenuran/Dei) - Killing the Gnolls and the Trog


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

*Loot & equipment*

*Loot + party equipment:*
*Gnoll Guards in the Moathouse Dungeon * - 72 gold.

*Excavated Relics (Room #24 ) (Female Priest)* - Ochre robes, _3 potions_, MW  Morningstar, splint armor, large steel shield, light crossbow, 10 bolts, 20 gold coins, 20 silver coins, holy symbol. _Torch of revealing and 3 Incense of dream_, A black scepter with violet gems, and a black metal tube.

*Gnoll's Ambush * - Full plate, MW Great Axe, +1 magical studded leather armor, MW longsword, MW short sword, _Brooch of shielding_(Thandis),  _clw potion_

*Assassins loot * – 4 scrolls (1 protection from elements fire, 3 clw),  _Necklace of prayer beads (2 blessing)_, mw rapier, 2 feather tokens (bird),  _Brooch of shielding_, holy symbol (obex),  _Ring of mind shielding_.

*Ceremonial relics from the cave #34A * – _Bead of force _, set of silver chimes, bronze brazier and three chunks of incense, skin-covered black drum.

*Cleric's Quarters #30 * – _two ceramic liquid vials, two scrolls_, six tindertwigs, a sheaf of papers with “G.T” letters scribed on the binding.

*Up the shaft #32 * –  small statue, _+1 Rapier_, _+1 buckler_, _wand of invisibility_, 60 gold, 15 silver, _Cloak of resistance +1_.

*The Big cave with the mad priest* – _Pearl of power (level 1), potion_, 23 gold coins, gem worth 20 gold.

*Temple of Elemental Evil ruins (The Hobgoblin tribe) * - 142 gold coins on bodies of fallen hobgoblins. Treasure room: 845 copper, 698 silver, 572 gold.
 small iron box witth 10 bloodstones in silk padding (50 gold each), A bolt of cloth with gold embroidery (100 gold), A suit of full plate. golden flagon with obsidian inlays (200 gold), Silver platter (75 gold), painting of green dragon (120 gold), 6 smokesticks, flask of holy water.

*The New Temple* - Map L:
_Magical sword (Sword of Earth), _200 gold coins, emerald pendant on silver chain (1000 gold)

*The New Temple* - chamber #223 :
10 amethysts (worth 100 gold each), _amulet_, potion CMW, divine scroll, lesse earth key.

_italic_ = magical


----------



## stonegod

[sblock=Thandis "The Kid" Ornth]*Thandis "The Kid" Ornth CR 6*
Male human (Oeridian) scout 4/fighter 2
N Medium humanoid 
*Init* +4; *Senses* Listen +6, Spot +6
*Languages* Common, Dwarven, Elven, Orc
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*AC* 18, touch 13, flat-footed 15; +5 armor, +3 Dex; Two-Weapon Defense, skirmish (+1 AC), uncanny dodge
*hp* 44 (6 HD)
*Fort* +7, *Ref* +7, *Will* +1
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Spd* 40 ft.
*Melee* _+1 dragon tooth dagger_ +8 (1d6+3/19-20+2d6 skirmish) and _+1 dagger_ +8 (1d4+3/19-20+2d6 skirmish); Two-Weapon Fighting or
*Melee* _+1 dragon tooth dagger _ +10/ (1d6+3/19-20+2d6 skirmish) or
*Melee* _+1 dagger_ +10 (1d4+3/19-20+2d6 skirmish) or
*Ranged* dagger +8/+8 (1d4+3/19-20+2d6 skirmish); Two Weapon Fighting and Point Blank Shot or
*Ranged* dagger +7/+7 (1d4+3/19-20+2d6 skirmish); Two Weapon Fighting or
*Ranged* dagger +10 (1d4+3/19-20+2d6 skirmish); Point Blank Shot or
*Ranged* dagger +9 (1d4+2/19-20)
*Base Atk* +5; *Grp* +7
*Attack Options* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, skirmish (+2d6), Two-Weapon Fighting
*Combat Possessions* 3 _potions of cure light wounds_, 2 _potions of shield of faith +2_
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 10
*SQ* battle fortitude, fast movement +10ft., trackless step, trapfinding, uncanny dodge
*Feats* Far Shot, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Two-Weapon Defense, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus (dagger)
*Skills* Appraise +3, Balance +5, Bluff +4.5, Climb +2, Concentration +2, Diplomacy +2, Disable Device +12, Disguise +0, Escape Artist +3, Forgery +3, Gather Information +0, Heal +0, Hide +10, Intimidate +0, Jump +4, Knowledge (geography) +6, Knowledge (local) +7, Knowledge (untrained) +3, Listen +7, Move Silently +10, Open Lock +12, Ride +5, Search +10, Sense Motive +9, Sleight of Hand +7.5, Spot +7, Survival +0, Swim +2, Tumble +12, Use Rope +3
*Possessions* combat possessions plus _+1 dagger_, _+1 dragon tooth dagger_, mwk cold iron dagger, 9 daggers, ceremonial dagger (Cleric's room), _+1 mithral chain shirt_, backpack, bedroll, 2 belt pouches, 10 pc. chalk, _everburning torch_, 100 ft. silk rope, traveler's outfit, mwk thieves' tools; light warhorse with military saddle, mwk studded leather barding, and saddlebags; 4749gp, 45cp.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Battle Fortitude (Ex)* The Kid gets a +1 competence bonus on Fortitude and initiative checks.
*Fast Movement (Ex)* The Kid is faster than the norm for his race by +10 feet. This benefit applies only when he is wearing no armor, light armor, or medium armor and not carrying a heavy load.
*Skirmish (Ex)* If The Kid moves 10 ft. during a round, he deals an extra +2d6 damage with his melee attacks and ranged attacks within 30 ft. and +1 to AC. The extra damage is treated as sneak attack damage. 
*Trackless Step (Ex)* The Kid leaves no trail in natural surroundings and cannot be tracked. He may choose to leave a trail if so desired.
*Trapfinding (Ex)* The Kid can find and disarm traps as a rogue.
*Uncanny Dodge (Ex)* The Kid is never considered flat-footed unless immobilized.

[sblock=The Kid's Mount (Dragonbane)]*Skirmish*
Male light warhorse
N Large animal
*Init* +1; *Senses* low-light vision, scent; Listen +4, Spot +4
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*AC* 17 touch 13, flat-footed 13
*hp* 22/22 (3 HD)
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Spd* 60 ft.
*Melee* hoof +4 (1d4+3) or
*Melee* 2 hooves +4 (1d4+3) and bite -1 (1d3+1)
*Base Atk* +2; *Grp* +9
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
*Feats* Endurance, Run
*Skills* Listen +4, Spot +4
*Possessions* bit and bridle, mwk studded leather barding, military saddle[/sblock]
[sblock=Advancement]
*L1->Scout 1* HP: 10 (1d8+2) SP: +48 (8x4+1x4+3x4)
Bluff +4cc, Disable Device +4, Hide +4, Knowledge (geography) +2, Knowledge (local) +2, Listen +4, Move Silently +4, Open Lock +4, Search +4, Sense Motive +4, Sleight of Hand +4cc, Spot +4, Tumble +4
Abilities: Str 14 (6pts), Dex 15 (8 pts), Con 14 (6pts), Int 16 (10pts), Wis 10 (2pts), Cha 10 (2pts)
Feats: Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot (human bonus)
Other: skirmish +1d6, trapfinding

*L2->Fighter 1* HP: 7 (1d10+2, avg down) SP: +6 (2+1+3)
Bluff +1cc, Sense Motive +2cc, Sleight of Hand +1cc, Tumble +2cc
Feats: Weapon Focus (dagger) (fighter bonus)

*L3->Scout 2* HP: 7 (1d8+2, avg up) SP: +12 (8+1+3)
Bluff +1cc, Disable Device +1, Hide +1, Knowledge (local) +1, Listen +1, Move Silently +1, Open Lock +1, Search +1, Sense Motive +1, Sleight of Hand +1cc, Spot +1, Tumble +1
Feats: Two-Weapon Fighting
Other: battle fortitude +1, uncanny dodge

*L4->Fighter 2* HP: 7 (1d10+2, avg down) SP: +6 (2+1+3)
Bluff +1cc, Sense Motive +2cc, Sleight of Hand +1cc, Tumble +2cc
Feats: Two-Weapon Defense (fighter bonus)
Other: Dexterity +1

*L5->Scout 3* HP: 7 (1d8+2, avg up) SP: +12 (8+1+3)
Bluff +1cc, Disable Device +1, Hide +1, Knowledge (geography) +1, Listen +1, Move Silently +1, Open Lock +1, Search +1, Sense Motive +1, Sleight of Hand +1cc, Spot +1, Tumble +1
Other: fast movement +10ft., skirmish (+1d6, +1 AC), trackless step

*L6->Scout 4* HP: 6 (1d8+2, avg down) SP: +12 (8+1+3)
Bluff +1cc, Disable Device +1, Hide +1, Knowledge (local) +1, Listen +1, Move Silently +1, Open Lock +1, Search +1, Sense Motive +1, Sleight of Hand +1cc, Spot +1, Tumble +1
Feats: Weapon Finesse, Far Shot (scout bonus)[/sblock]
[sblock=Future Advancement]*L7->Master Thrower 1* HP: 7 (1d8+2, avg up) SP: +8 (4+1+3)
Bluff +4, Sleight of Hand +2, Spot, Tumble 
Feats: Quick Draw (bonus)
Other: thrown weapon trick (sneaky shot)

*L8->Invisible Blade 1* HP: 5 (1d6+2, avg down) SP: +8 (4+1+3)
Bluff, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Sense Motive, Spot, Tumble
Other: Dexterity +1, dagger sneak attack +1d6, unfettered defense[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Thandis Ornth was born the son of a loyal Furyondy solider of Grabford. His father fought in the Greyhawk Wars, and was killed shortly after Thandis' birth, never having seen his son. Clashes with the Empire of Iuz and other forces would eventually claim Thandis' mother's life, leaving him a war orphan in a war-torn city.

Thandis' life on the mean street could have ended poorly except for one constant reminder of his father---a special dagger, military issue, given to his mother at a memento and for protection. Thandis treasured the dagger, and treasured the memory of his father and the military that claimed his life. He used that blade more than once to save himself or others, all the while dreaming that one day he would be a hero like his father.

That day came in his 14th year of life. A brief incursion of raiders threatened Grabford, at the time when an outbreak of the Red Death was hindering the town. The surprised and weakened Furyondy garrison, desparate for any assistance, allowed the assistance of "The Kid"---so named because he wasn't even old enough to shave yet. In the following battles, The Kid made a good showing of himself, his rough life on the street paying off. Though he was not vital in any encounter, his enthusiam (and willingness to do *anything* to ensure victory) earned him the admiration of his fellows. Enough to earn him an early enlistment.

The Kid (he is still called that, even several years later) served as a loyal scout and fierce skirmisher for Furyondy, his father's dagger always at his side. Now, the Kingdom has a new job for him.[/sblock]
[sblock=Appearance and Personality]"The Kid" is only 19, and looks younger than that due to the lack of any real facial hair (he has a problem growing any). He is wry and constantly in motion, always twitching or fiddling with something (usually a dagger). His is dressed in functionally scouting attire, with the seal of Furyondy hidden by easily displayable. Several blades are hidden about this perrson. His is an Oeridian is tan skin and curly red hair.

The Kid is a solid supporter of Furyondy, though not to the point of jingoism. He is a stalwart companion, though he will not hesitate to use brutal (he would say "effective") means to protect his friends. His is affable and eager.[/sblock]


----------



## Tonks

*Lenuran of Lortmills Bard 4*

[sblock=Lenuran of Lortmills]*Lenuran of Lortmills CR 4 (10000 xp)*
Male Gnome Bard 4
NG Small humanoid 
*Init* +2; *Senses* Listen +9, Spot +2
*Languages* Gnomish, Common, Dwarven, Elven, Draconic, Celestial
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*AC:* 19, touch 13, flat-footed 17 
*hp* *24/24* (4 HD)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +7, *Will* +7
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Spd* 20 ft.
*Melee:* _Frostfang_: small blue ice longsword +4 (1d6+1/19-20x2/S) 
*Base Atk:* +3; *Grp* +3
*Combat Possessions:* 2 _potions of cure light wounds_
 -----------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 16
*SQ* bardic music, bardic knowledge (+8), countersong, fascinate, inspire courage +1, inspire competence, 1/day: Ghost Sound, Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Secret Doors, Speak with Animals
*Feats* Insightful, Negotiator 
*Skills* Appraise +2, Balance +2, Bluff +3, Climb +0, Concentration +2, Diplomacy +14, Disguise +3, Escape Artist +2, Forgery +2, Gather Information +5, Heal +2, Hide +6, Intimidate +3, Jump +4, Knowledge (Arcana) +7, Knowledge (History) +7, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +7, Listen +9, Move Silently +2, Perform (Orator) +9, Profession (astrologer) + 5,  Ride +2, Search +2, Sense Motive +9, Speak Languages +2 (Draconic and Celestial), Spellcraft +8, Spot +2, Survival +2, Swim +0, Use Rope +2
*Possessions:* combat possessions plus _"Frostfang"_: small blue ice longsword, small mithral chain shirt, small darkwood buckler +1, vest of resistance +1, Heward’s handy haversack, bedroll, 2 belt pouches, traveler's outfit, journal, 1 inkpen, 2 ink vials 61gp, 5sp

[sblock=Greyhoof]Standard Pony with saddlebag, riding saddle[/sblock]

[sblock=Advancement]
*L1->Bard 1* HP: 8 (1d6+2) SP: +32 (6+2x4)
Listen +4, Knowledge (Arcana) +4, Knowledge (History) +4, Knowledge (Local) +4, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +4, Perform (Orator) +4, Profession (Astrologer) +3, Sense Motive +3, Speak Language +2 (Draconic and Celestial)

Abilities: Str 10 (4pts), Dex 14 (6 pts), Con 14 (4pts), Int 14 (6pts), Wis 14 (6pts), Cha 15 (8pts)
Feats: Insightful
Other: Bardic Music, Bardic knowledge, Countersong, Fascinate,

*L2->Bard 2* HP: 5 (1d6+2, avg down) SP: +8 (6+2)
Listen +5, Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Knowledge (History) +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +5, Perform (Orator) +5, Profession (Astrologer) +3, Sense Motive +5, Speak Language +2 (Draconic and Celestial)

*L3->Bard 3* HP: 6 (1d6+2, avg up) SP: +8 (6+2)
Diplomacy +5, Listen +5, Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Knowledge (History) +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +5, Perform (Orator) +6, Profession (Astrologer) +3, Sense Motive +5, Speak Language +2 (Draconic and Celestial), Spellcraft +2
Feats: Negotiator
Other: Inspire Competence

*L4->Bard 4* HP: 5 (1d6+2, avg down) SP: +8 (6+2)
Diplomacy +5, Listen +5, Knowledge (Arcana) +6, Knowledge (History) +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +5, Perform (Orator) +7, Profession (Astrologer) +6, Sense Motive +5, Speak Language +2 (Draconic and Celestial), Spellcraft +5[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Known and Spells per day]


0 x3: Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation, Light, Message, Detect Magic _(DC 13)_
1 x3: Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Distort Speech* _(DC 14)_
2 x1: Tongues, Tactical Precision* _(DC 15)_

_*From Complete Adventurer_[/sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Background] Growing up in the gnomish community of Lortmills, Lenuran seemed to spend all of his free time with a book in his hand. He was fascinated by the power of the written word and as soon as he finished one book, he begged his family to supply him with another. Soon he was borrowing books from everyone in the village and when he encountered a writing that he did not understand; he did not rest until that too had been mastered. His family still held high hopes for him, as it seemed that even with his obsession with books there was nothing in the gnomish culture that he was not partially good at doing. On the eve of his fortieth birthday, he surprised those gathered at his surprise party by having his sister tell everyone there that he had “stepped out” for a short walk and would be back soon. This short walk took him nearly the span of the northern regions of Oerth and forty years to finish.

When he returned to Lortmills, Lenuran’s brown hair was prematurely streaked with gray and he carried himself with an ease that instantly earned him coy smiles by many of the gnomish women, both married and single. From a comfortable seat in the inn over the course of the next three months, Lenuran told of the fierce battle he had witnessed between the glacier dwarves to the far North and the wicked frost giant who sought to enslave their village. He spoke of his time aboard a privateer vessel where he earned his keep by tracking the stars to keep them on course and of the wonders of the open sea. His tales of living with the noble wood elves in their secluded tree homes drew skeptical looks from his relatives until he showed them the fine elvish mesh shirt and nearly weightless shield they had given him when they parted ways.

Everyone assumed that Lenuran’s wandering days were behind him and that like a respectable gnome he would settle down and take a wife, but the one story that Lenuran had not told his family was that his fate no longer was his to control as it was bound to a legend he was chasing.

Twenty years ago, Lenuran apprenticed to the Royal Scribe and was given the task of making sense of the fragmented documents concerning a place known as the Temple of Evil. The details were vague, but Lenuran was able to gather that a small band of strangers had stormed the temple and disrupted a great evil there, but shortly afterwards they all seemed to vanish into thin air.

Jotting down the few notes on who they were, Lenuran began tracking the legendary people down to find out what truly happened, but despite his best effort, his search brought only dead ends upon dead ends.

Returning to Lenuran to rest and weigh the options before him, he received a letter from the Court telling him of the need for another gathering to venture to the Temple once more. As he was still in service to the Crown, albeit on an extended leave of absence from his Scribe duties, Lenuran packed his bag quickly and disappeared into the night once more.[/sblock]


[sblock=Appearance and Personality]Lenuran appears to be a gnome of average height and weight with a nose that makes his race proud. His brown hair is shot with gray streaks and while he is well into adulthood, his limbs retain the last vestige of youth in them. He wears his armor under his shirt and vest when traveling, but rarely places himself in situations where he would have to draw _Frostfang_, the blue ice sword that was crafted for him during his stay in the Far North.

Lenuran sees himself as nothing more than a simple scribe who has had the luck to find himself in situations no scribe should ever be. He has seen much in his eighty years and none would fault him if the road began to lose its appeal, but until Lenuran can place the mystery of what happened in the Temple so long ago to rest, his spirit will never allow him to rest.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam

*Miltiades inquisitor of Rao*

[SBLOCK]
Miltiades
Oeridian Human cleric 6
Deity Rao

Str 12
Dex 12
Con 14
Int 14
Wis 17
Cha 10

hp 48/48 (8+2 +5d8+10 +6)
AC 21 (+10 armor +1 dex) Touch 11, Flat Footed 20
Init +1
BAB +4
Grapple +5
F +8, R +4, W +9

Attack +5 spear 1d8+1 x3 RI 20'

Feats: Spell Focus Conjuration, Augment Summoning, Extra Turning, Improved Toughness, 

Skills: (Armor check penalty -5)
Appraise +2
Balance +1
Bluff +0
Climb +1
Concentration +2
Diplomacy +9
Disguise +0
Escape Artist +2
Forgery +2
Gather Information +0
Heal +3
Hide +1
Intimidate +0
Jump +1
Knowledge arcana +8
Knowledge dungeoneering +4
Knowledge history +10
Knowledge local +3
Knowledge nature +3
Knowledge religion +11
Knowledge planes +11
Listen +3
Move Silently +1
Ride +2
Search +2
Sense Motive +3
Spellcraft +2
Spot +3
Survival +3
Swim +1
Tumble +1
Use Rope +1

Languages: Common, Celestial, Auran

Turning 7/7

Domains: Healing, Knowledge

Spontaneous casting 1 cure light, detect secret doors, 2 cure moderate, detect thoughts, 3 clairaudience/clairvoyance, cure serious wounds,

Spells prepared 5, 4+1, 4+1, 3+1 DC 13 + spell level
[SBLOCK]
0 Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Create Water, Mending, Light
1 Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Summon Monster I, X2, X3
2 Cure Moderate Wounds, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Summon Monster II X2
3 Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Speak With Dead, Summon Monster III X2
[/SBLOCK]
Equipment

Full plate +2 5,650 gp
Cure light wounds wand x2 750x2 gp
Handy haversack 2,000 gp
Pearl of Power 1st level x2
3.0 Necklace of Prayer Beads (blessing)
Holy symbol 25 gp
Spear 2 gp
Food, water, sundry gear, 10 gp
Historical, demonological, and religious reference texts 15 gp
Everburning torch 110 gp
Cloak of protection +1 1,000
682.09 gp

Description

A tall thin man, Miltiades has the thoughtful look of a scholar to him, though he has the bearing of one trained to wear the armor he does. Olive skinned with short cut black hair and dark brown eyes he is easily identified as an Oeridian.

Background

Miltiades is a church loremaster, trained in history, demonology, and arcanology. He knows the past history of the Temple and was sent by the church in Veluna to investigate rumors that indicate the possibility of a return of the elemental cults.

A disciple of the secret Order of Serenity Miltiades is trained to confront attacks to the very fabric of Oerth's reality. Fiends walking the world, Far Realms invaders, Chaos Abominations that twist men's minds by their very presence, these are what the Order quietly works to stop. Their mission is nothing less than to save the world. Enlightenment. Peace. World-wide serenity undisturbed by Things That Should Not Be.

Miltiades takes his ultimate mission seriously, as his most sacred trust and duty. On the surface he is a friendly scholar ready with healing magics to help those in need. But at his core underneath he is a dedicated zealot fanatically devoted to his cause.

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Land Outcast

[sblock=Eliron Redilameri, Battledancer of The Protector]
*Male Elven Battledancer* 4 of Corellon*
NG Medium humanoid
*Init:* +5; 
*Senses:* Listen +2, Spot +2, Search +4 
Low-light Vision
Detect Secret Doors
*Languages:* Common, Elven, Draconic, Sylvan
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AC* [Fighting Defensively] [ACP= 0]:
19 22 [+5 Dex, +4 Armor +3 Dodge], touch 15 18, flat-footed 14
*HD:* 4d8+4 (hp 25/25)
*Resist:* 
Fort +5 [+4 Ftr, +1 Con]
Ref +6 [+1 Ftr, +5 Dex]
Will +1 [+1 Ftr, +0 Wis]
*Immune:* Magic sleep effects
*Spells:* +2 on saving throws vs. Enchantement Spells or Effects
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee:* "Athas" +11 [+7] (1d8+2/18-20) 
*Ranged:* Mwk. Composite Longbow [+1 Str Rating] +10 [+6](1d8+1/x3)
*Space:* 5 ft. Reach: 5 ft.
*Base Atk:* +4; Grp: +5 [+4 Bab, +1 Str]
*Special Actions:* 
1d6 Sneak Attack
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities:* Str 13 (05), Dex 20 (13), Con 12 (06), Int 14 (06), Wis 10 (02), Cha 10 (02)
*Feats:* Arterial Strike (CW), Combat Expertise, Improved Feint, Improved Weapon Familiarity (CW), Weapon Finesse
*Skills:*
Appraise +2 
Balance +7 [+5 Dex, +2 Synergy]
Bluff +7 [7 ranks] [+11 when feinting]
Climb +1
Concentration +1
Diplomacy +2 [+2 Synergy]
Disguise +0
Escape Artist +5
Forgery +0
Gather Information +0
Heal +0
Hide +5
Intimidate +2 [+2 Synergy]
Jump +10 [7 ranks, +1 Str, +2 Synergy]
Listen +2
Move Silently +5
Ride +7 (+5 Dex, +2 Mwk. Bit and Bridle)
Search +4
Sense Motive +9 
Sleight of Hand +7 [+5 Dex, +2 Synergy]
Spellcraft +2
Spot +4
Survival +0
Swim +1
Tumble +14 [7 ranks, +5 Dex, +2 Synergy]
Use Rope +5
*Possessions:*
"Athas" [+1 Elven Thinblade], Mithral Chainshirt, Mwk. Composite Longbow [Str rating +1], 40 arrows, Dagger (x2)

Backpack, Bandoleer, Bedroll, Everburning Torch, Flint & Steel, Grappling hook, Sack(x2), Shovel, Silk rope (50ft.), Waterskin, Traveler’s outfit, Torch (x5), Cure Light Wounds Potion (x5)

Mwk Bit and bridle, Mwk studded leather barding, Military saddle

Honorable servants, although the Viscounty treasury is quite low, I managed to secure some funds, 100 gold each, use it wisely.
[sblock=Expenses (in gp)]
2400, 1100, 500, 2, 4, 2, 0.5, 0.1, 100, 1, 1, 0.1, 2, 10, 1, 1, 0.05, 150, 50, 250, 60 = 4634.75;

-2 stabling for one week[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Edirion's Steed (Nightwind)]*Nightwind*
Male light warhorse
N Large animal
*Init* +1; *Senses* low-light vision, scent; Listen +4, Spot +4
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*AC* 17 touch 13, flat-footed 13
*hp* 22/22 (3d8+9)
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Spd* 60 ft.
*Melee* hoof +4 (1d4+3) or
*Melee* 2 hooves +4 (1d4+3) and bite -1 (1d3+1)
*Base Atk* +2; *Grp* +9
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
*Feats* Endurance, Run
*Skills* Listen +4, Spot +4
*Possessions* Mwk. Bit and bridle, Mwk studded leather barding, Military saddle[/sblock]
[sblock=Background(unfinished)]
Footman in skirmishes against the Iuz threat, dancing through the battlefield and cutting where it hurts, feinting and moving between his enemies until they wore off, defeated by themselves in their attacks against the air.

Never accepted to be promoted due to more than one reason: He had grown pretty aquaitanced to his company, he supported fully his commander, knowing that his abilities for leadership -altough he got along with the men- were far from similar, and also a spirit for freedom in action which wouldn't mesh well with the responsability of having men under his command. For ten years (?) they worked together...

His last mission was an utter failure... worse... he and a marksman were the only survivors... torn by the happenings and all the men for whose (altough he didn't want to) death felt responsible for, he disappeared for some time... a scout found his unconscious body sorrounded by men in dark armor... some fear arose of him having lost an eye but he hadn't lost it, it was just blanched with a scar running perpendicular to it, having only caressed his eye...

Now, what could his superiors do with a loyal, somewhat unruly, and heart-striken elf?
[/sblock]

[sblock=Highfolk(personal note)]Located in the northwestern portion of the continent of the Flanaess, on the world of Oerth, the area now known as Highfolk has long been the source of many conflicts, grand adventures, and stories of heroism down through the years. Elves and humans battle Iuz's forces in the Vesve Forest on the eastern edge of the region; farther to the west, peaceful farmers harvest the land in the verdant earth called the Highvale; to the south, the town of Highfolk moderates the activities of both peace and war, and keeps diplomatic contacts with its allies, Veluna and Furyondy. The region of Highfolk is a wild land, parts untamable to many, a peaceful land, full of the beauty of nature, and a dangerous land, with the forces of evil ever present, looking to destroy the harmony and hard-fought freedoms that the people of the region enjoy.

The city of Highfolk is ruled by the human elected mayor, Tavin Ersteader, and is the center for politics with the region. Only about ten percent of the population is human (mostly concentrated in the city and valley of the Velverdyva), with eighty percent of the population being elves. High and Sylvan elves predominate, though there is a small minority of Grey Elves. The people of Highfolk hold their freedom highly, and their fealty to the elven lord Kashafen Tamarel is couched in guarantees of personal liberty. The few humans tend to worship Elohnna, Obad-Hai, the Oeridian sky/agricultural gods, or Trithereon.

Founded thousands of years ago, Highfolk was the "Western Watch" of the elves, to keep an eye on the Suel and Baklunish Empires. It suffered heavily from attacks during the brutal wars with Vecna, but found unlooked-for assistace from some Oeridian tribes that had fled east from the Suel and Baklunish. They maintained their independence from the Great Kingdom of Aerdy and befriended Furyondi and Veluna when they broke free of the Great Kingdom. The Elves of the immense Vesve forest have recognized the threat of Iuz, and have supplied their archers and knights to the cause. Iuz has roused dark races and given them greater strength to contend with the elves.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Variant Fighter]*Variant Fighter:
No Armor Proficiency (Heavy)
No Armor Proficiency (Medium)
No Shield Proficiency (Tower)
No Shield Proficiency
d8 Hit Die
Tumble & Bluff as class skills
"Sneak" Attack +1d6 at levels 3,6,9,12,15,18[/sblock]

Planned for future:
Continue Fighter...
Level 6: Dodge, Improved Combat Expertise (Complete Warrior)
Level 8: Defensive Strike (Complete Warrior)


----------



## Rhun

*Korbryn Rivenshield, of the Dwurfolk of the Lortmils*
*Lawful Neutral Dwarf Male Fighter 6*





[sblock=Background/Appearance/Personality]
*Background*
Although still a young dwarf, Korbryn has seen his fare share of battles. Hailing from the southernmost portion of the Lortmils, Korbryn and his clan have had ample opportunity to prove their valor against humanoids and giants from the nearby Pomarj.

When the stories of Korbyrn’s battle prowess reached the ears of the dwarven kings, they summoned him to their halls to test for the honor of joining their personal guard. The tests consisted of a series of combat against other worthies, and a series of endurance tests as well. When the testing was completed, Korbryn found was offered the honor of serving, and dutifully took his place among the elite defenders of the dwarven kings. 

When the call came for the dwarf lords to send a representative to Verbobonc, Korbyrn was quickly chosen from amongst the guard. While not a diplomat, Korbryn is a loyal, courageous dwarf who will speak plainly, and put the needs of the dwarves before his own personal concerns.	

*Appearance*
Korbryn is tall for a dwarf, at 4’ 5” in height. He is powerful of build, with a weight of about 190 pounds, most of it solid muscle. He has long blonde hair and a long blonde beard, both of which he wears braided with fine silver chain. His face is badly scarred down the left side, where an ogre’s club has mangled his visage, though he tries to hide the worst of this with his facial hair. His voice is grating and always sounds hoarse.

The fighter is almost always found in his well-polished plate armor, and dresses in the leathers and wools favored by his people, in shades of blues and grays. While most dwarves are fond of wearing jewelry and precious metals, Korbryn disdains this practice. His clothes are generally worn and travel stained, but his armor and weapons are always clean and freshly oiled. He wears a collection of goblin, gnoll and orc ears around his neck, and a fine set of matching blue boots and gloves...crafted from the hide of a blue dragon. In full battle gear, Korbryn is quite the sight to behold…wielding a sword that is larger than himself, and with enough weapons strapped to himself to outfit a troop of dwarves.

*Personality*
Quiet and taciturn, Korbryn rarely speaks. He prefers to let his actions speak for themselves. He is gruff and ill tempered, and is brutally honest, whether those listening to his words will like them or not. 

Korbryn is not a smith or a miner, as are most of his kin. He is a warrior, first and foremost. He was trained to fight and defend his people, and he sees that as his only duty. Anyone that he deems a threat to the dwarves of the Lortmils will find Korbryn to be a most implacable foe. He is practical and methodical, and fully confident in his fighting prowess. Although a disciplined and honorable warrior, he is not above using dirty tricks to carry the day…[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Dwarf male, age 68
Alingment: Lawful Neutral

Str:		18 (+4)		(13 points, +1 level)
Dex:		12 (+1)		(4 points)
Con:		18 (+4)		(10 points, +2 race)
Int:		10 (+0)		(2 points)
Wis:		12 (+1)		(4 points)
Cha:		07 (-2)		(1 point, -2 race)

Fighter, level 6
Experience (?): 15,000
Hit Points: 61/61 (10 + 5 + 6 + 5 + 6 + 5 + 24 con)

Armor Class:  22 (10 base + 9 armor + 1 dex + 1 dodge feat + 1 deflection) or 24 w/shield
Touch AC: 13
Flat-footed AC: 20 or 22 w/shield
ACP: -5 or –7 w/shield

Initiative: +1
Base Speed: 20 feet

Saves:
Fort +10 (+5 base, +4 con, +1 resistance)
Ref +4 (+2 base, +1 dex, +1 resistance)
Wil +4 (+2 base, +1 wis, +1 resistance)

BAB: +6
Attack:
+13/+8 attack, Sword of Earth (2d6+10)
+12/+7 attack, greatsword +1 (2d6 + 9)
+10/+5 attack, dwarven waraxe (1d10 + 4)
+10/+5 attack, warhammer (1d8 + 4)
+8/+3 attack, composite masterwork longbow (1d8 + 4)

Feats:
Weapon Focus (greatsword)
Power Attack
Cleave
Dodge
Weapon Specialization (greatsword)
- PENDING
- PENDING

Skills
Appraise		+0/+2	(0 ranks, +0 int/+2 stone/metal items)
Balance			+1	(0 ranks, +1 dex)
Bluff				-2	(0 ranks, -2 cha)
Climb				+7	(3 ranks, +4 str)
Concentration		+4	(0 ranks, +4 con)
Diplomacy			-2	(0 ranks, -2 cha)
Disguise			-2	(0 ranks, -2 cha)
Escape Artist		+1	(0 ranks, +1 dex)
Forgery			+0	(0 ranks, +0 int)
Gather Information	-2	(0 ranks, -2 cha)
Handle Animal		-2	(0 ranks, -2 cha)
Heal				+1	(0 ranks, +1 wis)
Hide				+1	(0 ranks, +1 dex)
Intimidate			+5	(7 ranks, -2 cha)
Jump				+7	(3 ranks, +4 str)
Listen				+1	(1 rank, +1 wis)
Move Silently		+1	(0 ranks, +1 dex)
Ride				+1	(0 ranks, +1 dex)
Search			+0	(0 ranks, +0 int)
Sense Motive		+1	(0 ranks, +1 wis)
Spot				+2	(1 rank, +1 wis)
Survival			+1	(0 ranks, +1 wis)
Swim				+6	(2 ranks, +4 str)
Use Rope			+1	(0 ranks, +1 dex)

Languages:
Common
Dwarven

Racial Features: 
- Move at full speed, even in heavy armor or while carrying heavy load
- Darkvision 60’; Stonecutting bonuses
- Weapon familiarity (dwarven waraxe and dwarven urgrosh)
- Stability (+4 vrs. attempts to bullrush or trip)
- +2 save bonus vrs. poison
- +2 save bonus vrs. spells and spell-like effects
- +1 attack bonus vrs. orcs and goblinoids
- +4 dodge bonus to AC vrs. giants
- +2 on appraise checks concerning stone or metal items
- +2 on craft checks when working with stone or metal

Equipment/Possessions
Full Plate +1		2650 gp	50 lb
Armor Spikes			50 gp		-----
Heavy Steel Shield		20 gp		15 lb

Sword of Earth, greatsword +2
[sblock=Sword of Earth]Magical sword (Sword of Earth): +2 greatsword with a brown triangle shape set into the pommel, indicating its elemental alliance. weight: 15lb.
The wielder gains the effect of endure elements (acid). Once per day, the holder ca project a blast of solid rock (3d6 impact damage, range touch 60')[/sblock]_Anrak_, greatsword +1	2350 gp	8 lb
Dwarven waraxe			30 gp		8 lb
Warhammer				12 gp		5 lb
Dagger				2 gp		1 lb
Comp. Longbow (+4 str, mw)	800 gp	3 lb
39 arrows, cold iron		4 gp		6 lb
20 arrows, silver			21 gp		3 lb

Cloak of Resistance (+1)
Ring of Protection (+1) 2000gp
Bead of Force
Brooch of Shielding

Blue Dragon Hide Boots
Blue Dragon Hide Gloves

Explorer’s Outfit			10 gp		8 lb
Backpack				2 gp		2 lb
Beltpouch				1 gp		½ lb
Bedroll				1 sp		5 lb
Chalk, 2 pieces			2 cp		-----
Crowbar				2 gp		5 lb
Flint & Steel			1 gp		-----
Grappling Hook			1 gp		4 lb
4 pitons				2 sp		2 lb
Rations, trail 10 days		50 sp		10 lb
Rope, silk 50’			10 gp		5 lb
2 sacks (empty)			2 sp		1 lb
Waterskin				1 gp		4 lbs
3 flasks of alchemists fire	60 gp		3 lbs
5 tindertwigs			5 gp		-----
1 smokestick			20 gp		----- Used12/20/2008
Carved wooden pipe and halfling-kin's pipeweed
Light warhorse (named Werglori "War Silver") 150gp Killed by undead
Riding Saddle 10gp Left w/ dead horse
Bit & Bridle 2gp Left w/ dead horse
3 4 potions of CLW



Money
Pps: 191
Gps: 156
Sps: 20
Cps: 33

10 bloodstones (worth 50gp each)
2000 spent on ring of protection +1

-150gp to Miltiades for Wand 
+998gp for sold loot


Loot Found


- Divine Scroll #1  (silence and neutralize poison) 
- Divine Scroll #2  (CMW, CLW x2)
- Magical lamp (casting continual violet sinister flame)[/u]

[/sblock]


----------



## Kafkonia

*Llewellyn Mourner
"Elf Wizard In Progress"*

[SBLOCK=Stats]

*Name: Llewellyn Mourner, aka "Caution"
Gray Elf Wizard 4
Deity: Trithereon
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 100 lbs
Age: 112
Size: Medium
Experience: 

Statistics:
Str: 8 (-1) (2 points, -2 race)
Dex: 16 (+3) (6 points, +2 race)
Con: 14 (+2) (10 points, -2 race)
Int:  20 (+4) (13 points, +1 level, +2 race)
Wis: 11 (+0) (3 points)
Cha: 8 (-1) (0 points)

Hit Points: 19/19
Armour Class: 14 (+3 Dex, +1 Amulet of Natural Armour)
Touch AC: 13
Flat-footed AC: 11
Initiative: +3
Armour Check Penalty: 
Speed: 30'
BAB: +2
Grapple: +1 (+2 BAB , -1 Strength)

Saving Throws:
Fortitiude: +3 (+1 base, +2 Constitution)
Reflex: +6 (+1 base, +3 Dexterity, +2 familiar bonus)
Will: +4 (+4 base, +0 Wisdom)

Attacks:
Masterwork Rapier +2 melee (1d6-1/1d6-1, Piercing, 18-20/x2)
Light Crossbow +5 ranged (1d8, pierceing, 80 ft., 19-20/x2)

Skills:
Appraise +4 (0 ranks, +4 Int)
Balance +3 (0 ranks, +3 Dex)
Bluff -1 (0 ranks, -1 Cha)
Climb -1 (0 ranks, -1 Str)
Concentration +9 (+7 ranks, +2 Con)
Craft +8 (+4 ranks, +4 Int)
Decipher Script +9 (+5 ranks, +4 Int)
Diplomacy +0 (+1 (2) ranks, -1 Cha)
Disguise -1 (0 ranks, -1 Cha)
Escape Artist +3 (0 ranks, +3 Dex)
Forgery +4 (0 ranks, +4 Int)
Gather Information -1 (0 ranks, -1 Cha)
Heal +0 (0 ranks, 0 Wis)
Hide +3 (0 ranks, +3 Dex)
Intimidate -1 (0 ranks, -1 Cha)
Jump -1 (0 ranks, -1 Str)
Knowledge (arcana) +11 (+7 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge (religion) +10 (+6 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge (the planes) +9 (+5 ranks, +4 Int)
Listen +2 (0 ranks, +0 Wis, +2 racial)
Move Silently +3 (0 ranks, +3 Dex)
Perform (any) -1 (0 ranks, -1 Cha)
Ride +3 (0 ranks, +3 Dex)
Search +6 (0 ranks, +4 Int, +2 racial)
Sense Motive +3 (+3 (6) ranks, +0 Wis)
Spellcraft +11 (+7 ranks, +4 Int)
Spot +2 (0 ranks, +0 Wis, +2 racial)
Survival 0 (0 ranks, +0 Wis)
Swim -1 (0 ranks, -1 Str)
Use Rope +3 (0 ranks, +3 Str)

Feats: Scribe Scroll (B), Spell Mastery (Shield, Mage Armour, Ray of Enfeeblement, Magic Missile, Unseen Servant), Eschew Materials

Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic, Goblin, Sylvan, Gnoll, Orc.

Racial Abilities:
-Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects. (Not reflected in the saving throw modifiers given here.)
-Low-light vision.
-Weapon Proficiency: Elves are automatically proficient with the longsword, rapier, longbow, composite longbow, shortbow, and composite shortbow.
-+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.
-Automatic Languages: Common, Elven.

Class Abilities:
-Summon Familiar
-Scribe Scroll (B)

Equipment:
Amulet of Natural Armour +1 (2000 GP)
Wand of Colour Spray (50 Charges, 750 GP)
Scroll of Detect Secret Doors, Hold Portal, Knock (200 GP)
Scroll of Invisibility, Summon Monster II, Summon Swarm, Silence
6 Potions of Cure Light Wounds (300 GP)
1 Potion of Remove Disease (750 GP)
1 Potion of Shielf of Faith +4 (600 GP)
Feather Token (whip) (500 GP)
50 crossbow bolts (5 GP)
140 GP

[SBLOCK=Spellbook]
0 Level: All (DC 15)
1st Level: Shield, Mage Armour, Magic Missile, True Strike, Protection from Evil, Endure Elements, Burning Hands, Expeditious Retreat, Ray of Enfeeblement, Unseen Servant (DC 16) 
2nd Level: Web, Scorching Ray, Blindness/Deafness, Resist Energy (DC 17)
[/SBLOCK]

[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Background]
Llewellyn Mourner's family history is as tragic as his family name would suggest, with many of his ancestors having lost their lives in past battles and to plagues that ravaged the elven communities. Llewellyn has drawn on this history for personal strength, throwing himself into his study of the arcane arts. He is rough around the edges and tends to alienate more people than he befriends, but he is generally oblivious to this anyway. In his youth, his reckless ways earned him the sardonic nickname of "Caution", but it doesn't get used much.

For the last few years he has been training with Bigby (of interposing hand fame) and has served as something of a go-between for the famous wizard and the outside world. He is town on business.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Appearance]Llewellyn is skinny even for an elf. His dirty blonde hair is long and somewhat unkempt, as he is more preoccupied with his work than his appearance. More than one person has mentioned that he has a disconcerting way of looking at people, as though he wasn't really seeing them.[/SBLOCK]*


----------



## Voadam

*Miltiades's Summonings*

Miltiades has augment summoning, stats for summoned creatures below

Summon Monster I
[SBLOCK]
Celestial Dog
[sblock]
Celestial Dog 
Size/Type: Magical Beast (Extraplanar) 
Hit Dice: 1d8+4 (8 hp) 
Initiative: +3 
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares) 
Armor Class: 15 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +1 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 12 
Base Attack/Grapple: +0/-1 
Attack: Bite +4 melee (1d4+3) 
Full Attack: Bite +4 melee (1d4+3) 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Smite Evil 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent, darkvision 60ft., resistance to acid 5, cold 5, and electricity 5, spell resistance 6 
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +5, Will +1 
Abilities: Str 17, Dex 17, Con 19, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 6 
Skills:  Jump +7, Listen +5, Spot +5, Survival +1* 
Feats: Alertness, TrackB 
[/sblock]

Celestial Fire Beetle[SBLOCK]
Celestial Giant Fire Beetle 
Size/Type: Small Magical Beast (Extraplanar) 
Hit Dice: 1d8+2 (6 hp) 
Initiative: +0  
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares) 
Armor Class: 16 (+1 size, +5 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 16 
Base Attack/Grapple: +0/-2 
Attack: Bite +3 melee (2d4+3) 
Full Attack: Bite +3 melee (2d4+3) 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Smite Evil 
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., vermin traits, resistance to acid 5, cold 5, and electricity 5, spell resistance 6 
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +0, Will +0 
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 11, Con 15, Int 3, Wis 10, Cha 7 
Skills: — 
Feats: — 
Environment: Warm plains Any good-aligned plane 
Organization: Cluster (2-5) or colony (6-11) 
Challenge Rating: 1/3 
Alignment: Always neutral Always lawful good 

These luminous nocturnal insects are prized by miners and adventurers. They have two glands, one above each eye, that produce a red glow. The glands’ luminosity persists for 1d6 days after removal from the beetle, illuminating a roughly circular area with a 10-foot radius. Giant fire beetles are about 2 feet long. 

Celestial Giant Fire Beetle
These celestial creatures are commonly summoned by the summon monster I spell. 

Combat
Smite Evil (Su)
Once per day a celestial giant fire beetle can make a normal melee attack to deal 1 point of extra damage against an evil foe. 
[/SBLOCK]

Celestial Owl
[SBLOCK]Celestial Owl 
Size/Type: Tiny Magical Beast (Extraplanar) 
Hit Dice: 1d8+2 (6 hp) 
Initiative: +3 
Speed: 10 ft. (2 squares), fly 40 ft. (average) 
Armor Class: 17 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +2 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 14 
Base Attack/Grapple: +0/-9 
Attack: Talons +5 melee (1d4-1)  
Full Attack: Talons +5 melee (1d4-1) 
Space/Reach: 2½ ft./0 ft. 
Special Attacks: Smite Evil 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, darkvision 60ft., resistance to acid 5, cold 5, and electricity 5, spell resistance 6 
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +2 
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 17, Con 14, Int 3, Wis 14, Cha 4 
Skills: Listen +14, Move Silently +17, Spot +6* 
Feats: Weapon FinesseB 
Environment: Temperate forests Any good-aligned plane 
Organization: Solitary 
Challenge Rating: ¼ 
Alignment: Always lawful good 

The statistics presented here describe nocturnal birds of prey from 1 to 2 feet long, with wingspans up to 6 feet. They combine both talons into a single attack. 

Combat
Owls swoop quietly down onto prey, attacking with their powerful talons. 

Skills
Owls have a +8 racial bonus on Listen checks and a +14 racial bonus on Move Silently checks. *They have a +8 racial bonus on Spot checks in areas of shadowy illumination. 

Celestial Owl
These celestial creatures are commonly summoned by the summon monster I spell. 

Combat
Smite Evil (Su)
Once per day a celestial owl can make a normal melee attack to deal 1 point of extra damage against an evil foe. 

[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]

Summon Monster II
[SBLOCK]
Celestial Giant Bee
[SBLOCK]
Giant Bee
Size/Type: Medium Magical Beast 
Hit Dice: 3d8+6 (19 hp) 
Initiative: +2 
Speed: 20 ft. (4 squares), fly 80 ft. (good) 
Armor Class: 14 (+2 Dex, +2 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 12 
Base Attack/Grapple: +2/+4 
Attack: Sting +4 melee (1d4+3 plus poison) 
Full Attack: Sting +4 melee (1d4+3 plus poison) 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Poison, smite evil 
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., vermin traits, resistance to acid 5, cold 5, and electricity 5, spell resistance 6 
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +3, Will +2 
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 14, Con 15, Int Ø, Wis 12, Cha 9 
Skills: Spot +5, Survival +1* 
Feats: — 
Environment: Temperate plains 

Although many times larger, growing to a length of about 5 feet, giant bees behave generally the same as their smaller cousins. Giant bees are usually not aggressive except when defending themselves or their hive. 

Poison (Ex)
Injury, Fortitude DC 13, initial and secondary damage 1d4 Con. The save DC is Constitution-based. A giant bee that successfully stings another creature pulls away, leaving its stinger in the creature. The bee then dies. 

Skills
Giant bees have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks. *They also have a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks to orient themselves. 

Smite Evil (Su)
Once per day a celestial giant bee can make a normal melee attack to deal 3 point of extra damage against an evil foe. 

[/SBLOCK]

Celestial Bombardier Beetle
[SBLOCK]
Size/Type:  	Medium Vermin
Hit Dice: 	2d8+8 (17 hp)
Initiative: 	+0
Speed: 	30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class: 	16 (+6 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 16
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+1/+4
Attack: 	Bite +4 melee (1d4+4)
Full Attack: 	Bite +4 melee (1d4+4)
Space/Reach: 	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Acid spray
Special Qualities: 	Darkvision 60 ft., vermin traits, acid, cold, electricity resistance 5
Saves: 	Fort +7, Ref +0, Will +0
Abilities: 	Str 17, Dex 10, Con 18, Int Ø, Wis 10, Cha 9
Skills: 	—
Feats: 	—

 These creatures feed primarily on carrion and offal, gathering heaps of the stuff in which to build nests and lay eggs. A giant bombardier beetle is about 6 feet long. Giant bombardier beetles normally attack only to defend themselves, their nests, or their eggs.
Acid Spray (Ex)

When attacked or disturbed, the creature can release a 10-foot cone of acidic vapor once per round. Those within the cone must succeed on a DC 13 Fortitude save or take 1d4+2 points of acid damage. The save DC is Constitution-based. 

Smite Evil (Su)
Once per day a celestial giant bombardier beetle can make a normal melee attack to deal 2 point of extra damage against an evil foe. 

[/SBLOCK]

[/SBLOCK]

Summon Monster III

[SBLOCK]
Celestial Bison[sblock]
Celestial Bison
Size/Type: Large Magical Beast 
Hit Dice: 5d8+25 (47 hp) 
Initiative: +0 
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares) 
Armor Class: 13 (-1 size, +4 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 13 
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+15
Attack: Gore +10 melee (1d8+12) 
Full Attack: Gore +10 melee (1d8+12) 
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Stampede, Smite evil 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent, darkvision 60ft., resistance to acid 5, cold 5, and electricity 5, spell resistance 10, damage reduction 5/magic 
Saves: Fort +9, Ref +4, Will +1 
Abilities: Str 26, Dex 10, Con 20, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 4 
Skills: Listen +7, Spot +5 
Feats: Alertness, Endurance 

Combat
Stampede (Ex)
A frightened herd of celestial bison flees as a group in a random direction (but always away from the perceived source of danger). They literally run over anything of Large size or smaller that gets in their way, dealing 1d12 points of damage for each five bison in the herd (Reflex DC 18 half). The save DC is Strength-based. 

The celestial bison's natural weapons are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. 

Smite Evil (Su)
Once per day a celestial bison can make a normal melee attack to deal +5 extra damage against an evil foe. [/sblock]

Air Elemental Small
[sblock]Air Elemental, Small 
Size/Type: Small Elemental (Air, Extraplanar) 
Hit Dice: 2d8+4 (13 hp)  
Initiative: +7 
Speed: Fly 100 ft. (perfect) (20 squares) 
Armor Class: 17 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +3 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 14 
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/-1 
Attack: Slam +5 melee (1d4+3)  
Full Attack: Slam +5 melee (1d4+3)  
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.  
Special Attacks: Air mastery, whirlwind 
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., elemental traits 
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +6, Will +0  
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 17, Con 14, Int 4, Wis 11, Cha 11  
Skills: Listen +2, Spot +3  
Feats: Flyby Attack, Improved InitiativeB, Weapon Finesse B 

Air Mastery (Ex)
Airborne creatures take a -1 penalty on attack and damage rolls against an air elemental. 

Whirlwind (Su)
The elemental can transform itself into a whirlwind once every 10 minutes and remain in that form for up to 1 round for every 2 HD it has. In this form, the elemental can move through the air or along a surface at its fly speed. 

The whirlwind is 5 feet wide at the base, up to 30 feet wide at the top, and up to 50 feet tall, depending on the elemental’s size. The elemental controls the exact height, but it must be at least 10 feet. 

The elemental’s movement while in whirlwind form does not provoke attacks of opportunity, even if the elemental enters the space another creature occupies. Another creature might be caught in the whirlwind if it touches or enters the whirlwind, or if the elemental moves into or through the creature’s space. 

Creatures one or more size categories smaller than the elemental might take damage when caught in the whirlwind (see table for details) and may be lifted into the air. An affected creature must succeed on a Reflex save when it comes into contact with the whirlwind or take the indicated damage. It must also succeed on a second Reflex save or be picked up bodily and held suspended in the powerful winds, automatically taking the indicated damage each round. A creature that can fly is allowed a Reflex save each round to escape the whirlwind. The creature still takes damage but can leave if the save is successful. The DC for saves against the whirlwind’s effects varies with the elemental’s size (see the table). The save DC is Strength based. 

Creatures trapped in the whirlwind cannot move except to go where the elemental carries them or to escape the whirlwind. 

Creatures caught in the whirlwind can otherwise act normally, but must succeed on a Concentration check (DC 15 + spell level) to cast a spell. Creatures caught in the whirlwind take a -4 penalty to Dexterity and a -2 penalty on attack rolls. The elemental can have only as many creatures trapped inside the whirlwind at one time as will fit inside the whirlwind’s volume. 

The elemental can eject any carried creatures whenever it wishes, depositing them wherever the whirlwind happens to be. A summoned elemental always ejects trapped creatures before returning to its home plane. 

If the whirlwind’s base touches the ground, it creates a swirling cloud of debris. This cloud is centered on the elemental and has a diameter equal to half the whirlwind’s height. The cloud obscures all vision, including darkvision, beyond 5 feet. Creatures 5 feet away have concealment, while those farther away have total concealment. 

Those caught in the cloud must succeed on a Concentration check (DC 15 + spell level) to cast a spell. 

An elemental in whirlwind form cannot make slam attacks and does not threaten the area around it. 


[/sblock]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DEFCON 1

*Ithiken Naru**
Neutral Good High Elf Sorcerer 5*

[sblock=Stats: ] 
	
	




		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B]       Ithiken Naru
[B]Class:[/B]      Sorcerer
[B]Race:[/B]       High Elf
[B]Size:[/B]       Medium
[B]Gender:[/B]     Male
[B]Alignment:[/B]  Neutral Good    

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0  (2p.)     [B]Level:[/B]    5     [B]XP:[/B] 10000
[B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4 (10p.)     [B]BAB:[/B]     +2     [B]HP:[/B] 19
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1  (6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +2
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0  (2p.)     [B]Speed:[/B]   30'
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1  (4p.)     [B]Init:[/B]    +8
[B]Cha:[/B] 17 +3 (10p.)

                      [B]Base  Armor  Shield  Dex  Size  Misc[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 22              10     +4     +4     +4   +0    --
[B]Touch:[/B] 18
[B]Flat:[/B]  18

                      [B]Base  Mod  Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B] +2               +1    +1   --
[B]Ref:[/B]  +5               +1    +4   --
[B]Will:[/B] +5               +4    +1   --

[B]Weapon                Attack  Damage  Critical[/B]
Rapier                 +2     1d6       18-20
Shortbow               +6     1d6       x3

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elf

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Immunity to magical sleep
Low-light vision
+2 racial bonus to Listen, Spot, and Search checks
+2 racial bonus to Enchantment Saves
Proficiency with longsword, rapier, longbow, shortbow

[B]Feats:[/B] Alertness, Improved Initiative

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 16      [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4

[B]Skills:               Ranks  Mod  Misc[/B]
Appraise +3             0     +0   +3  (familiar)
Balance +4              0     +4
Bluff +3                0     +3
Climb +0                0     +0
Concentration +9        8     +1
Diplomacy +3            0     +3
Disguise +3             0     +3
Escape Artist +4        0     +4
Forgery +0              0     +0
Gather Information +3   0     +3
Heal +1                 0     +1
Hide +4                 0     +4
Intimidate +4           0     +4
Jump +0                 0     +0
Listen +5               0     +1   +4  (feat/elf)
Move Silently +4        0     +4
Ride +4                 0     +4
Search +2               0     +0   +2
Sense Motive +1         0     +1
Sleight of Hand +4      0     +4
Spellcraft +8           8     +0
Spot +5                 0     +1   +4  (feat/elf)
Survival +1             0     +1
Swim +0                 0     +0
Tumble +4               0     +4
Use Rope +4             0     +4

[B]Spells Known:[/B]
0th (6) - Daze, Disrupt Undead, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Open/Close, Read Magic 
1st (4) - Floating Disk, Magic Missile, Shield, Bigby's Tripping Hand
2nd (2) - Invisibility, Bigby's Warding Hand

[B]Spells Per Day:[/B] 0th (6) / 1st (7) / 2nd (5)
[SIZE=1][COLOR=DimGray][Spells Remaining: 6/7/5][/COLOR][/SIZE]

[B]Bigby's Tripping Hand:[/B] [SIZE=1]Medium range / Reflex save negates / Force spell[/SIZE]
Trip attack causing no AoO
Attack bonus: +11 [size=1](caster level + CHA modifier + 2 for STR of hand [14] + 1 / 3 caster levels)[/SIZE]

[B]Bigby's Warding Hand:[/B]  [SIZE=1]Medium range / 1 round per level duration [5] / Force spell[/SIZE]
Target makes a STR check vs DC 15 each round [SIZE=1](Base 12 + CHA modifier)[/SIZE]
Failure: target moves at half-speed, new check made each round

[B]Familiar:[/B] Yernn
Raven familiar
+3 to Appraise checks
Speaks Elvish

[B]Equipment:                       Cost[/B]
Bedroll                           1sp     
Belt Pouches (2)                  2gp    
Flint & Steel                     1gp     
Lantern, Hooded                   7gp     
Oil (3)                           3sp     
Rations (4 days)                  2gp     
Waterskin                         1gp     
Whetstone                         2cp
Parchment (4)     

Rapier                           20gp  
Shortbow                         30gp  
Arrows (40)                       2gp    

Wand of [I]Mage Armor[/I] [44]         750gp
Wand of [I]Magic Missile[/I] 3rd [32] 2250gp
Handy Haversack                2000gp
Potion of [I]Cure Mod[/I] x1           600gp
Potion of [I]Blur[/I]                  300gp
Brooch Of Shielding

[/sblock]
[sblock=Appearance: ]Ithiken Naru looks very young for a gray elf.  His light blue eyes denote an air of uncertainty, and his skittish movement accent his inexperience.  He has long, flowing golden hair that he keeps tied up in very intricate braids down his back.  He wears deep purple robes of the finest velvet, the sleeves wide and open to allow easy access to the wands he keep strapped to his forearms.  His boots are tanned and supple leather, and his raven Yerrn can always be found upon his shoulder.[/sblock]
[sblock=History: ]It is never easy to gain an audience to the wizard Bigby… even less so to study underneath him.  It requires extreme patience and diligence to finally work your way into his good graces, and your skills at tapping and using the eldritch force is of the highest priority.  All of the archmage’s “hand” spells make use of eldritch force, and he demands that his students be proficient in it too.  Ithiken has been studying and using that force since his birth, his sorcerous abilities coming to him almost from the crib.  As part of a family of arcane casters… his parents knew that he had to nurture his magical abilities from the earliest point, and thus Ithiken was “floating” on magical force even before he knew how to walk.

He grew up sheltered, being the youngest of eight children… but he was never without a helping hand when he had problems with his arcane studies.  Throughout his childhood and early years his progression was remarkable, and as he approached young adulthood, his reputation preceded him and several less known wizards inquired about his interest in becoming an apprentice.  Ithiken certainly considered all of his options, but determined for himself that with his particular speciality in the arcane arts… only the wizard Bigby would truly be able to open up the world of being a force-caster to him.

Of course… it is certainly a lucky thing that Ithiken is a long-living elf… because he was not accepted immediately.  Quite the contrary, he had to wait twenty-five years until he was finally taken in by the aging wizard to begin his advanced studies.  But throughout that entire time he never gave up hope, and the day he was finally let into Bigby’s study was the greatest day of his life.

It is now several years later and the intensive training is over and done.  Ithiken now acts as a liason to the wizard Bigby, and puts his arcane focus to a practical use… going out and performing whatever services the wizard needs him to do.  He currently finds himself in the village of Hommlet as the newest representative of the Circle of Eight. [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich

Bump


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Lenuran -- under new management*

[sblock=Lenuran of Lortmills]*Lenuran of Lortmills CR 6 (15000 xp -- after forest creatures)*
Male Gnome Bard 6
NG Small humanoid 
*Init* +2; *Senses* Listen +11, Spot +2
*Languages* Gnomish, Common, Dwarven, Elven, Goblin, Giant, Draconic, Celestial, Abyssal, Orc
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*AC:* 20, touch 13, flat-footed 18 (+4 Dodge bonus to AC against _giants_)
*hp* *35/35* (6 HD)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +8, *Will* +8
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Spd* 20 ft.
*Melee:* _Frostfang_: small blue ice longsword +1 -- +6 (1d6+1/19-20x2/S) 
*Ranged:* MW Light Crosbow +8 (1d6/19-20x2/P)
*Base Atk:* +4; *Grp* +4
*Combat Possessions:* 2 _potions of cure light wounds_, _Wand of Invisibility _(17 charges)
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 15, Cha 16
*SQ* bardic music(6x/day), bardic knowledge (+14), countersong, fascinate, inspire courage +2, inspire competence, _suggestion_. 1/day: _Ghost Sound, Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Secret Doors, Speak with Animals_*Feats* Insightful, Negotiator, Song of the Heart
*Skills* Appraise +2, Balance +2, Bluff +3, Climb +0, Concentration +7, Diplomacy +16, Disguise +3, Escape Artist +2, Forgery +2, Gather Information +5, Heal +2, Hide +6, Intimidate +3, Jump +4, Knowledge (Arcana) +7, Knowledge (History) +7, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +7, Listen +11, Move Silently +2, Perform (Orator) +11, Profession (astrologer) +6, Ride +2, Search +2, Sense Motive +10, Speak Languages +6 (Draconic, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Abyssal, and Celestial), Spellcraft +8, Spot +2, Survival +2, Swim +0, Use Rope +2
*Possessions:* combat possessions plus _"Frostfang": small blue ice longsword +1, small mithral chain shirt +1, small darkwood buckler +1, vest of resistance +1_, small MW Light Crossbow w/40 bolts, _Heward’s handy haversack_, _Ring of Mind-Shielding_, _Headband of the Lorebinder_, bedroll, 2 belt pouches, traveler's outfit, journal, 1 inkpen, 2 ink vials, 4 pearls. 15 days trail rations (in _Haversack_) 557gp

[sblock=Greyhoof II]Standard Pony with saddlebag, riding saddle[/sblock]

[sblock=Advancement]
*L1->Bard 1* HP: 8 (1d6+2) SP: +32 (6+2x4)
Listen +4, Knowledge (Arcana) +4, Knowledge (History) +4, Knowledge (Local) +4, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +4, Perform (Orator) +4, Profession (Astrologer) +3, Sense Motive +3, Speak Language +2 (Draconic and Celestial)

Abilities: Str 10 (4pts), Dex 14 (6 pts), Con 14 (4pts), Int 14 (6pts), Wis 14 (6pts), Cha 15 (8pts)
Feats: Insightful
Other: Bardic Music, Bardic knowledge, Countersong, Fascinate,

*L2->Bard 2* HP: 5 (1d6+2, avg down) SP: +8 (6+2)
Listen +5, Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Knowledge (History) +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +5, Perform (Orator) +5, Profession (Astrologer) +3, Sense Motive +5, Speak Language +2 (Draconic and Celestial)

*L3->Bard 3* HP: 6 (1d6+2, avg up) SP: +8 (6+2)
Diplomacy +5, Listen +5, Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Knowledge (History) +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +5, Perform (Orator) +6, Profession (Astrologer) +3, Sense Motive +5, Speak Language +2 (Draconic and Celestial), Spellcraft +2
Feats: Negotiator
Other: Inspire Competence

*L4->Bard 4* HP: 5 (1d6+2, avg down) SP: +8 (6+2)
Diplomacy +5, Listen +5, Knowledge (Arcana) +6, Knowledge (History) +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +5, Perform (Orator) +7, Profession (Astrologer) +6, Sense Motive +5, Speak Language +2 (Draconic and Celestial), Spellcraft +5
Other: +1 Bonus to Wisdom from the Black Fruit, CHA +1

*L5->Bard 5* HP: 6 (1d6+2, avg up) SP: +8 (6+2)
Concentration +2, Diplomacy +6, Listen +6, Knowledge (Arcana) +6, Knowledge (History) +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +5, Perform (Orator) +8, Profession (Astrologer) +6, Sense Motive +6, Speak Language +4 (Draconic, Goblin, Giant and Celestial), Spellcraft +5
Other: Add 1 1st and 2nd level spell to known list

*L6->Bard 6* HP: 5 (1d6+2, avg down) SP: +8 (6+2)
Concentration +5, Diplomacy +7, Listen +7, Knowledge (Arcana) +6, Knowledge (History) +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +5, Perform (Orator) +9, Profession (Astrologer) +6, Sense Motive +6, Speak Language +6 (Draconic, Goblin, Giant, and Celestial), Spellcraft +5
Feat: _Song of the Heart _(Eb 60)
Other: _Suggestion_

[/sblock]

[sblock=Song of the Heart Feat]
- Inspire Courage, Inspire Competence, Inspire Greatness, & Inspire Heroics have their bonuses increased by 1.
- Fascinate, Suggestion, & Mass Suggestion have their DC increased by 1.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Known and Spells per day]


0 x3: Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation, Light, Message, Detect Magic _(DC 13)_
1 x4: Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Silent Image, Identify_(DC 14)_
2 x3: Minor Image, Glitterdust, Bull's Strength _(DC 15)_

Add +1 to the DC for any illusion spell (gnome racial bonus)

[/sblock]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Background] Growing up in the gnomish community of Lortmills, Lenuran seemed to spend all of his free time with a book in his hand. He was fascinated by the power of the written word and as soon as he finished one book, he begged his family to supply him with another. Soon he was borrowing books from everyone in the village and when he encountered a writing that he did not understand; he did not rest until that too had been mastered. His family still held high hopes for him, as it seemed that even with his obsession with books there was nothing in the gnomish culture that he was not partially good at doing. On the eve of his fortieth birthday, he surprised those gathered at his surprise party by having his sister tell everyone there that he had “stepped out” for a short walk and would be back soon. This short walk took him nearly the span of the northern regions of Oerth and forty years to finish.

When he returned to Lortmills, Lenuran’s brown hair was prematurely streaked with gray and he carried himself with an ease that instantly earned him coy smiles by many of the gnomish women, both married and single. From a comfortable seat in the inn over the course of the next three months, Lenuran told of the fierce battle he had witnessed between the glacier dwarves to the far North and the wicked frost giant who sought to enslave their village. He spoke of his time aboard a privateer vessel where he earned his keep by tracking the stars to keep them on course and of the wonders of the open sea. His tales of living with the noble wood elves in their secluded tree homes drew skeptical looks from his relatives until he showed them the fine elvish mesh shirt and nearly weightless shield they had given him when they parted ways.

Everyone assumed that Lenuran’s wandering days were behind him and that like a respectable gnome he would settle down and take a wife, but the one story that Lenuran had not told his family was that his fate no longer was his to control as it was bound to a legend he was chasing.

Twenty years ago, Lenuran apprenticed to the Royal Scribe and was given the task of making sense of the fragmented documents concerning a place known as the Temple of Evil. The details were vague, but Lenuran was able to gather that a small band of strangers had stormed the temple and disrupted a great evil there, but shortly afterwards they all seemed to vanish into thin air.

Jotting down the few notes on who they were, Lenuran began tracking the legendary people down to find out what truly happened, but despite his best effort, his search brought only dead ends upon dead ends.

Returning to Lenuran to rest and weigh the options before him, he received a letter from the Court telling him of the need for another gathering to venture to the Temple once more. As he was still in service to the Crown, albeit on an extended leave of absence from his Scribe duties, Lenuran packed his bag quickly and disappeared into the night once more.[/sblock]


[sblock=Appearance and Personality]Lenuran appears to be a gnome of average height and weight with a nose that makes his race proud. His brown hair is shot with gray streaks and while he is well into adulthood, his limbs retain the last vestige of youth in them. He wears his armor under his shirt and vest when traveling, but rarely places himself in situations where he would have to draw _Frostfang_, the blue ice sword that was crafted for him during his stay in the Far North.

Lenuran sees himself as nothing more than a simple scribe who has had the luck to find himself in situations no scribe should ever be. He has seen much in his eighty years and none would fault him if the road began to lose its appeal, but until Lenuran can place the mystery of what happened in the Temple so long ago to rest, his spirit will never allow him to rest.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

[sblock=Dei]
	
	




		Code:
	

Name: Deimiter "Scarecrow" Witcoff
Class: Wizard (Conjurer)
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: Boccob
 
Str: 11 +0 (03pts.)     Level: 6        XP: 15,000
Dex: 16 +3 (08pts.)     BAB: +3         HP: 25 (6d4+6+3)
Con: 12 +1 (04pts.)     Grapple: +3     Dmg Red: none
Int: 19 +4 (13pts.)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: 0%
Wis: 12 +1 (04pts.)     Init: +3        Spell Save: 14+spell lvl  
Cha: 10 +0 (02pts.)     ACP: -3         Spell Fail: 0%
 
                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +0    +0   +3    +0    +0    +1    14
Touch: 14              Flatfooted: 11
 
                          Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      2    +1          +3
Reflex:                    2    +3          +5
Will:                      5    +1          +6
 
Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical  Range
Club(melee)               +3       1d6         x2      ---
Club(thrown)              +6       1d6         x2      10'
Dagger(melee)             +3       1d4      19-20x2    ---
Dagger(thrown)            +6       1d4      19-20x2    10'
Lt. crossbow(mw)          +7       1d8      19-20x2    80'
 
Languages: Common, Draconian, Elven, Gnomish 
 
Racial Abilities:
• bonus feat at first level
• +4 skill points at first level
• +1 skill points at each level after 1st
• Favored Class: Any
 
Class Abilities:
• Summon Familiar
• Bonus Feats: Scribe Scroll (at 1st lvl), additional feats at 5th, 10th,
15th, and 20th level. Additional Feats must be 
chosen from metamagic feats, item creation feats, or Spell Mastery
• Spells and Spellbook
 
Feats:
• Simple Weapon Proficiencies: club, dagger, heavy crossbow, 
light crossbow, quarterstaff
• Scribe Scroll - bonus wizard
• Toughness - bonus human
• Spell Focus - (Conjuration) Level 1
• Augment Summoning - Level 3
• Heighten Spell - Level 5
• Maximize spell - Level 6
 
Spells:
Per Day-
0lvl- 5
1st-  5
2nd-  5
3rd-  4
 
Spellbook:(prohibited schools = Illusion and Necromancy)
0lvl- All (but illusion and necromancy)
1st lvl- comprehend languages, magic missile, shield, mage armor, sleep,
summon monster I, mount, identify
2nd lvl- Melf's acid arrow, flaming sphere, glitterdust, summon monster II
3rd lvl- deep slumber, fireball, dispel magic, summon monster III
 
Skill Points: 60 (2 + INT mod/level)      Max Ranks: 9/4.5
Skills                   Ranks Mod  Misc ACP  Total
Appraise[Int]             0    +4              +4 
Balance[Dex]              0    +3        -3    +3
Bluff[Cha]                0    +0              +0
Climb[Str]                0    +0        -3    -3
Concentration[Con]        9    +1              +10
CraftInt]                 0    +0              +0
Decipher Script[Int]      5    +4              +9
Diplomacy[Cha]            0    +0              +0            
Disguise[Cha]             0    +0              +0           
Escape Artist[Dex]        0    +0        -3    -3
Forgery[Int]              0    +4              +4
Gather Information[Cha]   0    +0    +2        +0
Handle Animal[Cha]        0    +0              +0
HealWis]                  0    +3              +3
Hide[Dex]                 0    +2        -3    -1                               
Intimidate[Cha]           0    +0              +0                            
Jump[Str]                 0    +0        -3    -3
Knowledge(Architecture    0    +4              +4 
and engineering)
Knowledge(Dungeoneering)  0    +4              +4  
Knowledge(Geography)      0    +4              +4
Knowledge(History)        0    +4              +4
Knowledge(Arcana)         8    +4              +12
Knowledge(The Planes)     5    +4              +9
Knowledge(Religion)       9    +4              +13
Knowledge(Local)          5    +4              +9
Knowledge(Nobility        0    +4              +4
and Royalty)
Listen[Wis]               0    +1              +1
Move Silently[Dex]        0    +3        -3    +0
Open Locks[Dex]           0    +3              +3           
Perform[Cha]              0    +0              +0
Profession[Wis]           0    +1              +1
Ride[Dex]                 0    +3              +3
Search[Int]               0    +4              +4
Sleight of Hand[Dex]      0    +3        -3    +0 
Spot[Wis]                 0    +1              +1
Sense Motive[Wis]         0    +1              +1
Spellcraft[Int]           5    +4   +2         +11
Survival[Wis]             0    +1  (+2)        +1(+3 survive in other planes)
Swim[Str]                 0    +1        -6    -5
Tumble[Dex]               0    +3        -3    +0
Use Magic Device[Cha]     0    +0  (+4)        +0(+4 scrolls only)
Use Rope[Dex]             0    +3              +3
 
Equipment:                              Cost  Weight
Traveler's outfit                       free    0lb
Club                                     ---    3lb
Dagger                                   2gp    1lb
Lt. Crossbow(masterwork)               335gp    4lb
 -Case(10 bolts)                         1gp    1lb
Backpack                                 2gp    2lb
 -trail rations(8days)                   4gp    8lb
 -waterskins(2)                          2gp    8lb
 -spellbook                             15gp    3lb
 -candles(3)                             3cp    0lb
 -sack                                   1sp   .5lb
 -oil(2 flasks)                          2sp    2lb
 -torches(4)                             4cp    4lb
Bedroll                                  1sp    5lb
Rope(50'silk x2)                        20gp   10lb
Scroll Case                              1gp   .5lb
 -scroll: comprehend languages          25gp    ---
Scroll Case                              1gp   .5lb
 -scroll: mount                         25gp    ---
Spell Component Pouch                    5gp    2lb
Belt Pouch                               1gp   .5lb
 -flint & steel                          1gp    ---
 -potions:cure light wounds(3)         150gp  .75lb
 -chalk(2)                               2cp   ---
Metamagic Rod, extended lesser       3,000gp    5lb
Wand, magic missle(3rd)              2,250gp    ---
Wand, burning hands                    750gp    ---
Headband of intellect +2             4,000gp    ---
Ring of protection +1                2,000gp    ---               
 
Total Weight: 60.75lbs (medium)  Money:  9gp  5sp  1cp
                                         Gems: pearls(4) 100gp each
 
                            Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift O.H./O.G. Push
Max Weight:                 38    76    115       115/230   575
 
Age: 21
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 160lbs.
Eyes: Hazel
Hair: Sandy Brown
Skin: tanned

[sblock=Appearance] Big nosed and big eared Deimiter is far from handsome. His hair is the color of straw and that with his long limbs gained him the nick name "Scarecrow". He wears basic clothing of a cloak, vest, shirt, and pants so as not to let the general populace know he is a wizard. He keeps his face clean shaven because the golden beard that grows on his face looks ridiculous. [/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
It wasn't to long ago but after all this traveling it seems a lifetime. Dei was finishing up a new spell that he was copying from an old spellbook of his masters. His master was in the room still working on his latest project. This had been the scene for the past dozen mornings and Dei had become use to it, finding it comfortable. 

The tower shook and dust started to fall from the rafters over head. Dei quickly went to the window but could see nothing. but looking around he noticed the shadow of the tower and on top of that something.. monstrous. He turned back into the room "Master..." he started to say but his lips clamped together and he could move. Three men werein the small workroom, two where wearing orched colored robes and hand symbols around their necks. The thrid man wore armor that was dark as midnight itself, a morningstar was at his hip. The armored man bent down and Dei couldn't move a muscle to see what he was doing, even his eyes were transfixed he couldn't close them either.

Oh, how he wished that spell of holding would have somehow closed his ears, the screams uttered by his master were to much to bear afer awhile and tears mixed in with the watering of Dei's eyes. They kept asking about the Fire Summoner, what it did, how did he make it, and more importantly where was it. A spell of truth detection keep these evil priest alert of any deception and their knifes and maces did the rest. Eventually they left with the Fire Summoner, and they left the weeping apprentice and the broken old wizard behind. 

That was almost two years ago and Dei has been following them ever since. The morning after the attack Dei made a make shift transport and put his master in it. Summoningg a mount he lashed his carrier to the horse and took his master to Willip in the Kingdom of Furyondy. Dei didn't want to, but he left his master a week later in search of the orche robed priest and their leader. (that takes care of what would have ben lvl 1)

Following the cleric's advice he recieved at the temple he took his master to, Dei booked passage on a boat and headed to Verbobonc to learn more about this strange cult. Dei spent the next year and a half studying adventuring and learning all he could of the attackers. I will not tell his whole story here just let it be known that he is known in every temple in Verbobonc especially the Church of Delleb where he can count Julia Fairfriend a close associate. He is also well known in Gnomesberg and the House of Jimm, where he and some friends helped the gnomes with problems they were having down in the Kron Hills.

Finally all his searching paid off and Dei learned of the cult having been spotted around Nulb and the old Temple of Elemental Evil and in the region around Hommlet. Dei was about to follow up on these leads when but he was side treked trying to help his friends. Another four months pasted as Dei helped out around the town of Rastor, but when word of ochre robed priest in the villiage of Hagthar Dei didn't hesitate. Though his friends stayed behind he struck out alone to the villiage which was so close. [/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Lenuran]
*Lenuran of Lortmills CR 6 (15000 xp -- after forest creatures)*
Male Gnome Bard 6
NG Small humanoid 
*Init* +2; *Senses* Listen +11, Spot +2
*Languages* Gnomish, Common, Dwarven, Elven, Goblin, Giant, Draconic, Celestial, Abyssal, Orc
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*AC:* 20, touch 13, flat-footed 18 (+4 Dodge bonus to AC against _giants_)
*hp* *35/35* (6 HD)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +8, *Will* +8
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Spd* 20 ft.
*Melee:* _Frostfang_: small blue ice longsword +1 -- +6 (1d6+1/19-20x2/S) 
*Ranged:* MW Light Crosbow +8 (1d6/19-20x2/P)
*Base Atk:* +4; *Grp* +4
*Combat Possessions:* 2 _potions of cure light wounds_, _Wand of Invisibility _(17 charges)
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 15, Cha 16
*SQ* bardic music(6x/day), bardic knowledge (+14), countersong, fascinate, inspire courage +2, inspire competence, _suggestion_. 1/day: _Ghost Sound, Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Secret Doors, Speak with Animals_*Feats* Insightful, Negotiator, Song of the Heart
*Skills* Appraise +2, Balance +2, Bluff +3, Climb +0, Concentration  +7, Diplomacy +16, Disguise +3, Escape Artist +2, Forgery +2, Gather  Information +5, Heal +2, Hide +6, Intimidate +3, Jump +4, Knowledge  (Arcana) +7, Knowledge (History) +7, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge  (Nobility and Royalty) +7, Listen +11, Move Silently +2, Perform  (Orator) +11, Profession (astrologer) +6, Ride +2, Search +2, Sense  Motive +10, Speak Languages +6 (Draconic, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Abyssal,  and Celestial), Spellcraft +8, Spot +2, Survival +2, Swim +0, Use Rope  +2
*Possessions:* combat possessions plus _"Frostfang": small blue ice longsword +1, small mithral chain shirt +1, small darkwood buckler +1, vest of resistance +1_, small MW Light Crossbow w/40 bolts, _Heward’s handy haversack_, _Ring of Mind-Shielding_, _Headband of the Lorebinder_, bedroll, 2 belt pouches, traveler's outfit, journal, 1 inkpen, 2 ink vials, 4 pearls. 15 days trail rations (in _Haversack_), Earth lesser key, 557gp

[sblock=Greyhoof II]Standard Pony with saddlebag, riding saddle[/sblock]

[sblock=Advancement]
*L1->Bard 1* HP: 8 (1d6+2) SP: +32 (6+2x4)
Listen +4, Knowledge (Arcana) +4, Knowledge (History) +4, Knowledge  (Local) +4, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +4, Perform (Orator) +4,  Profession (Astrologer) +3, Sense Motive +3, Speak Language +2 (Draconic  and Celestial)

Abilities: Str 10 (4pts), Dex 14 (6 pts), Con 14 (4pts), Int 14 (6pts), Wis 14 (6pts), Cha 15 (8pts)
Feats: Insightful
Other: Bardic Music, Bardic knowledge, Countersong, Fascinate,

*L2->Bard 2* HP: 5 (1d6+2, avg down) SP: +8 (6+2)
Listen +5, Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Knowledge (History) +5, Knowledge  (Local) +5, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +5, Perform (Orator) +5,  Profession (Astrologer) +3, Sense Motive +5, Speak Language +2 (Draconic  and Celestial)

*L3->Bard 3* HP: 6 (1d6+2, avg up) SP: +8 (6+2)
Diplomacy +5, Listen +5, Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Knowledge (History) +5,  Knowledge (Local) +5, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +5, Perform  (Orator) +6, Profession (Astrologer) +3, Sense Motive +5, Speak Language  +2 (Draconic and Celestial), Spellcraft +2
Feats: Negotiator
Other: Inspire Competence

*L4->Bard 4* HP: 5 (1d6+2, avg down) SP: +8 (6+2)
Diplomacy +5, Listen +5, Knowledge (Arcana) +6, Knowledge (History) +5,  Knowledge (Local) +5, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +5, Perform  (Orator) +7, Profession (Astrologer) +6, Sense Motive +5, Speak Language  +2 (Draconic and Celestial), Spellcraft +5
Other: +1 Bonus to Wisdom from the Black Fruit, CHA +1

*L5->Bard 5* HP: 6 (1d6+2, avg up) SP: +8 (6+2)
Concentration +2, Diplomacy +6, Listen +6, Knowledge (Arcana) +6,  Knowledge (History) +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Knowledge (Nobility and  Royalty) +5, Perform (Orator) +8, Profession (Astrologer) +6, Sense  Motive +6, Speak Language +4 (Draconic, Goblin, Giant and Celestial),  Spellcraft +5
Other: Add 1 1st and 2nd level spell to known list

*L6->Bard 6* HP: 5 (1d6+2, avg down) SP: +8 (6+2)
Concentration +5, Diplomacy +7, Listen +7, Knowledge (Arcana) +6,  Knowledge (History) +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Knowledge (Nobility and  Royalty) +5, Perform (Orator) +9, Profession (Astrologer) +6, Sense  Motive +6, Speak Language +6 (Draconic, Goblin, Giant, and Celestial),  Spellcraft +5
Feat: _Song of the Heart _(Eb 60)
Other: _Suggestion_

[/sblock]

[sblock=Song of the Heart Feat]
- Inspire Courage, Inspire Competence, Inspire Greatness, & Inspire Heroics have their bonuses increased by 1.
- Fascinate, Suggestion, & Mass Suggestion have their DC increased by 1.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Known and Spells per day]


0 x3: Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation, Light, Message, Detect Magic _(DC 13)_
1 x4: Cure Light Wounds, Grease, Silent Image, Identify_(DC 14)_
2 x3: Minor Image, Glitterdust, Bull's Strength _(DC 15)_

Add +1 to the DC for any illusion spell (gnome racial bonus)

[/sblock]

[sblock=Background] Growing up in the gnomish community of Lortmills,  Lenuran seemed to spend all of his free time with a book in his hand. He  was fascinated by the power of the written word and as soon as he  finished one book, he begged his family to supply him with another. Soon  he was borrowing books from everyone in the village and when he  encountered a writing that he did not understand; he did not rest until  that too had been mastered. His family still held high hopes for him, as  it seemed that even with his obsession with books there was nothing in  the gnomish culture that he was not partially good at doing. On the eve  of his fortieth birthday, he surprised those gathered at his surprise  party by having his sister tell everyone there that he had “stepped out”  for a short walk and would be back soon. This short walk took him  nearly the span of the northern regions of Oerth and forty years to  finish.

When he returned to Lortmills, Lenuran’s brown hair was prematurely  streaked with gray and he carried himself with an ease that instantly  earned him coy smiles by many of the gnomish women, both married and  single. From a comfortable seat in the inn over the course of the next  three months, Lenuran told of the fierce battle he had witnessed between  the glacier dwarves to the far North and the wicked frost giant who  sought to enslave their village. He spoke of his time aboard a privateer  vessel where he earned his keep by tracking the stars to keep them on  course and of the wonders of the open sea. His tales of living with the  noble wood elves in their secluded tree homes drew skeptical looks from  his relatives until he showed them the fine elvish mesh shirt and nearly  weightless shield they had given him when they parted ways.

Everyone assumed that Lenuran’s wandering days were behind him and that  like a respectable gnome he would settle down and take a wife, but the  one story that Lenuran had not told his family was that his fate no  longer was his to control as it was bound to a legend he was chasing.

Twenty years ago, Lenuran apprenticed to the Royal Scribe and was given  the task of making sense of the fragmented documents concerning a place  known as the Temple of Evil. The details were vague, but Lenuran was  able to gather that a small band of strangers had stormed the temple and  disrupted a great evil there, but shortly afterwards they all seemed to  vanish into thin air.

Jotting down the few notes on who they were, Lenuran began tracking the  legendary people down to find out what truly happened, but despite his  best effort, his search brought only dead ends upon dead ends.

Returning to Lenuran to rest and weigh the options before him, he  received a letter from the Court telling him of the need for another  gathering to venture to the Temple once more. As he was still in service  to the Crown, albeit on an extended leave of absence from his Scribe  duties, Lenuran packed his bag quickly and disappeared into the night  once more.[/sblock]


[sblock=Appearance and Personality]Lenuran appears to be a gnome of  average height and weight with a nose that makes his race proud. His  brown hair is shot with gray streaks and while he is well into  adulthood, his limbs retain the last vestige of youth in them. He wears  his armor under his shirt and vest when traveling, but rarely places  himself in situations where he would have to draw _Frostfang_, the blue ice sword that was crafted for him during his stay in the Far North.



 
Lenuran sees himself as nothing more than a simple scribe who has had  the luck to find himself in situations no scribe should ever be. He has  seen much in his eighty years and none would fault him if the road began  to lose its appeal, but until Lenuran can place the mystery of what  happened in the Temple so long ago to rest, his spirit will never allow  him to rest.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Code:
	

[SIZE=5][FONT=comic sans ms][U][B]Miltiades[/B][/U][/FONT][/SIZE]

Str 12  +1  Oeridian Human cleric 6  
Dex 12  +1  BAB +4   Grapple +5  hp 48/48
Con 14  +2  Fort +8  Reflex +4   Will +9
Int 14  +2  Init +1  search +2   spot +3
Wis 17  +3  Languages: Common, Celestial, Auran
Cha 10  +0  Deity Rao

[SIZE=3][FONT=comic sans ms][U][B]Defense[/B][/U][/FONT][/SIZE]
AC 21 (+8 armor; magic +2; +1 dex) 
Touch 13, Flat Footed 20

[SIZE=3][FONT=comic sans ms][U][B]Offense[/B][/U][/FONT][/SIZE]
Weapon   Attk  dam   crit  range  type  gnotes
 spear    +5   1d8+1   x3   20'    P


[SIZE=3][FONT=comic sans ms][U][B]Feats:[/B] [/U][/FONT][/SIZE]
Spell Focus: [U]Conjuration[/U]
   Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against spells 
   from the school of magic you select. 
Augment Summoning
   Each creature you conjure with any summon spell gains a +4 
   enhancement bonus to Strength and Constitution for the duration of
   the spell that summoned it. 
Extra Turning
   Each time you take this feat, you can use your ability to turn or 
   rebuke creatures four more times per day than normal. 
Improved Toughness
   Gain bonus hp = to hit die [complete warrior]

Skills: (Armor check penalty -5)
[SIZE=3][FONT=comic sans ms][U][B]SKILL[/B][/U][/FONT][/SIZE][U]                      RANKS  ABIL  MISC  TOTAL KNOTES[/U]
Appraise [int]                +0     +2     ---    +2
Balance [dex]                 +0     +1     ---    +1
Bluff [cha]                   +0     +0     ---    +0
Climb [str]                   +0     +1     ---    +1
Concentration [con]           +0     +2     ---    +2
Diplomacy [cha]               +9     +0     ---    +9
Disguise [cha]                +0     +0     ---    +0
Escape Artist [dex]           +1     +1     ---    +2    
Forgery [int]                 +0     +2     ---    +2
Gather Information [cha]      +0     +0     ---    +0
Heal [wis]                    +0     +3     ---    +3
Hide [dex]                    +0     +1     ---    +1
Intimidate [cha]              +0     +0     ---    +0
Jump [str]                    +0     +1     ---    +1
Knowledge arcana [int]        +6     +2     ---    +8
Knowledge dungeoneering [int] +2     +2     ---    +4
Knowledge history [int]       +8     +2     ---    +10
Knowledge local [int]         +1     +2     ---    +3
Knowledge nature [int]        +1     +2     ---    +3
Knowledge religion [int]      +9     +2     ---    +11
Knowledge planes [int]        +9     +2     ---    +11
Listen [wis]                  +0     +3     ---    +3
Move Silently [dex]           +0     +1     ---    +1
Ride [dex]                    +1     +1     ---    +2
Search [int]                  +0     +2     ---     +2
Sense Motive [wis]            +0     +3     ---    +3
Spellcraft [int]              +0     +2     ---    +2
Spot [wis]                    +0     +3     ---    +3
Survival [wis]                +0     +3     ---    +3
Swim [str]                    +0     +1     ---    +1
Tumble [dex]                  +0     +1     ---    +1
Use Rope [dex]                +0     +1     ---    +1

skill points: [level 1] 2 [base] + 2 [int] +1 [race] +1 [fav class] * 4 = 24
[level 2 - 6] 2 + 2 + 1 + 1 [ * 4] = 24




		Code:
	

[B][U][FONT=comic sans ms][SIZE=3]Spell casting[/SIZE][/FONT][/U][/B]
save: DC 13 + spell level
Turning 10/10 [BASE +3; WIS +3; FEAT +4]
Domains: Healing, Knowledge

Spontaneous casting :
1st: cure light, detect secret doors, 
2nd cure moderate, detect thoughts, 
3rd clairaudience/clairvoyance, cure serious wounds,


Spells prepared 
[U]level  0    1    2   3    4[/U]
base   5   3+1  3+1  2+1    ---
[U]bonus  X    +1  +1    +1     ---[/U]
total  5   4+1  4+1  3+1

*Spells prepared* 5, 4+1, 4+1, 3+1 DC 13 + spell level
[sblock=spells
*orisons: 
*

*Create Water: Creates 12 gallons of pure water.
* 
*Detect Magic: Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft.
* 
*Guidance: +1 on one attack roll, saving throw, or skill check.
* 
*Light: Object shines like a torch.
* 
*Resistance: Subject gains +1 on saving throws.
* 
*
Level 1:  [pearl of power X3:  recall lv 1 spell  000]
*

*Bless: Allies gain +1 on attack rolls and saves against fear.
* 
*Divine Favor: You gain +1 per three levels on attack and damage rolls.
* 
*Protection from Chaos/Evil: +2 to AC and saves, counter mind control, hedge out elementals and outsiders.
* 
*Summon Monster I: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you. * 

*Domain 1: Cure light wounds [d8+5]*
*
Level 2: *


*hold person:
* 


*Spiritual Weapon: Magic weapon attacks on its own.
* 
*Summon Monster II: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.
* 
*Summon Monster II: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.* 
*
Domain 2: Cure moderate wounds [2d8+7]

Level 3: *

*Invisibility Purge: Dispels invisibility within 5 ft./level.* 
*Summon Monster III: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.* 
*Summon Monster III: Calls extraplanar creature to fight for you.* 


*Domain 3: Cure serious wounds [3d8+7]*

[/sblock]



		Code:
	

Equipment

Full plate +2                      5,650 gp
Cure light wounds wand x2          1,500 gp
Handy haversack                    2,000 gp
Pearl of Power 1st level x3        3,000 gp
3.0 Necklace of Prayer Beads (blessing)   xxxx gp
Holy symbol                                 25 gp
Spear                                        2 gp
Food, water, sundry gear,                   10 gp
Historical, demonological, and 
religious reference texts                   15 gp
Everburning torch                          110 gp
[U]Cloak of protection +1                    1,000 gp[/U]
682.09 gp

[sblock=dogma of RAO]
Description

Rao is often depicted as an old man with bushy white hair, dark skin, 
slender hands, and a peaceful smile. Any time an offering of peace is 
made, Rao grows a day younger. With a mere glance, he can cause 
any being to fall into agreeable calmness; even Nerull is not immune to 
this. Rao is rarely seen without his Serene Staff, an undersized shepherd's 
crook that he wields as a light mace.

Relationships

Rao is an ally of Heironeous, Pelor, Zilchus, and Saint Cuthbert, and an 
enemy of Iuz and Incabulos. Rao is served by Zodal, lesser god of Mercy, 
Hope, and Benevolence. Allitur is said to be his younger brother. Rao 
treats Saint Cuthbert as a younger brother as well, and he may have 
originally brought the saint to Oerth from another world. Raoan priests 
gently chide priests of Zilchus for their worldliness, while clerics of Zilchus 
claim that Raoans are too idealistic, but there is genuine affection between 
the two groups.

Dogma

Rao teaches that the greatest gift is reason, which leads to discourse, which 
leads to peace, which leads to serenity. For those who refuse to see reason 
and resort to violence first, action—governed by reason and wisdom—is required 
to restore the peace. Sometimes this action is violent, regrettably.

Rao's priesthood urges their followers to reject strong emotion for the calm and 
serenity of inner peace. Only when the foundations of law and good are threatened
 should they take to the battlements. When Raoans are stirred to battle, however, 
their foes find them a difficult challenge: calm, implacable, and utterly convinced 
through the power of reason of the righteousness of their cause. Though slow to 
act, Rao's followers act surely, carefully, and with great force.

Scriptures

The Word of Incarum, said to be written by Incarum, a deva servitor of Rao's, is regarded as the primary religious text of the faith.

Worshippers

Rao is most popular in Veluna, where Raoism is the official state religion. Worship of Rao is also heavily concentrated in Furyondy and Bissel. The church of Rao is a significant force in Greyhawk City, though far from the most popular faith. Temples of Rao also exist in Keoland, Gran March, and on the Wild Coast.

The faith of Rao has never appealed greatly to commonfolk; rulers, diplomats, sages, scholars, and philosophers make up the bulk of his faithful outside of Old Ferrond, although Rao's powerful worshipers have made their deity's teachings far more influential than mere numbers would suggest. Monks and spellcasters who seek uninterrupted meditation also revere Rao. Many gurus urge their flagging pupils to be as Rao is.

The teachings of Rao have never made great inroads among the Aerdi in the lands of the former Great Kingdom, though wandering Raoan paladins occasionally venture to the war zones there to help return things to the status quo. A Raoan paladin named Karn Serrand rules a fortress called Goldbolt near Chathold. Priests of Rao exist in secret in Rel Deven, where they are forced to lurk in the shadows like the clergy of evil cults.

The order of Rao is divided into three parts: the masses, the priesthood, and the Temple Militant, or Holy Knights of Rao.

Clergy

Rao's priesthood seeks knowledge, and prefers peaceful solutions, though they are not above using violence when the situation calls for it. They are mediators and negotiators; the Patriarch of Rao in Greyhawk City (Jerome Kazinskaia) was instrumental in negotiating the end of the Greyhawk Wars. They search for new schools of thought, fabled places of peace and quietude, and powerful magic to use to further Law and Good. The most powerful cleric of Rao in the Flanaess is Canon Hazen of Veluna, who helped activate the Crook of Rao and bring about the Flight of Fiends.

The Raoan clergy is predominantly male. They are quiet, studious people. Their motto is There is a time to think, and more rarely to act; but in that time, action is wisdom.

The Temple Militant

The Holy Knights of Rao include the paladins, who are supported by hundreds of fighters and retainers.

Paladins of Rao are called Envoys or Heralds. Their motto is Peace through Strength of Words and Weight of Reason, but they know that peace must often be won by strength of arms, and do not fear to use their martial as well as their intellectual abilities to bring about the ends they seek.

Rao's paladins generally go lightly armed and armored, unless expecting the worst. They are serene, patrician figures with spotless manners and erudition. They typically wear gray or blue-gray tunics trimmed in white and gold, and sometimes wear cowls. Rao's symbol is emblazoned on their chests.

Temples

Temples of Rao are generally stately, open-air affairs filled with incense, quiet chanting, and earnest philosophical discussions. Many have extensive libraries and learned sages on hand. Some are magnificent four-sided structures with a tall, thin spire on each corner and one in the center. The largest, such as the one in Veluna City, include flying buttresses.

The walls of the Temple of Rao in Veluna City are 90 feet high, its five towers over 120 feet. Around it and in its courtyards are open gardens of flowers. Stained glass windows provide plentiful interior light during the day.

Rituals

Raoan services are long, including periods of quiet prayer and lamentation over the many evils of the world.

 Holy Days

Raoan holidays are on nights of astrological importance, such as times of eclipse and comet sightings.

    Breadgiving Day. On this day, taking place on the 4th of Needfest (the Winter Solstice), Greyhawk's clerics of Pelor, Rao, and Saint Cuthbert distribute food to the poor.

    The Feast of Edoira, a major Raoan holiday within the Domain of Greyhawk, is celebrated on the fourth of Growfest.

    The Holy Day of Serenity, on Reaping 10, is celebrated in Veluna as a holy day of Rao, though it's actually the anniversary of Veluna's secession from Furyondy in 476 CY. It is celebrated with religious singing and worship.

    The Night of Hopeful Judgement, called Dark Night by most peoples, occurs on the night of Goodmonth 11. This night is a particularly holy time for the faith of Rao, as the Book of Incarum states that Rao will cleanse the world of evil on a night when neither moon shines in the sky. Raoans believe that it is during this night that Rao leads the souls of the righteous to salvation or damns the unrighteous to their eternal punishment. Those without faith in Rao call this holiday the Night of Hopeful Dawn.

    Midsummer's Night is, in the lunar calendar, the opposite of Dark Night, for it is on this night that both moons shine full in the sky. As such, this is another important time for the faith of Rao.

 Artifacts and magic items

It has been long since Rao has interfered directly with the affairs of Oerth, but he left behind the Crook of Rao, the artifact that bears his name, to help banish the forces of evil. Devils and demons are said to shudder at the mere mention of this object. Other artifacts of Rao are said to exist as well, with similar properties against malevolence.

The Cap of Reason was created by the order of Rao long ago to further the cause of peace. Resembling a worn cap made from dented and well-used helms, it has defensive properties against weapons and magic, as well as enchanting the tongue of its wielders to make them more skillful at diplomacy. The church often recreates this item.
Myths and Legends
The Gift of the Moons

The Book of Incarum states that in the beginning, all humans respected the wisdom and reason of Rao. Then Tharizdun came and tempted them with false promises, and they turned away from reason and embraced evil. Rao took the light of his soul away from them, and the world was plunged into endless night. However, a few repented, and Rao gifted the moons Celene and Luna to the peoples of Oerth in order to light and guide the way from the darkness and tyranny. Then Rao sent the deva Incarum with the Crook of Rao to drive away the fiends of Tharizdun. Rao returned his light to the day, but true peace will not come until a night when neither moon shines in the sky.
The Swordless Scabbard

One pervasive legend among the paladins of Rao is that of a "man with a swordless scabbard," who defeats his opponents without the need for a weapon.
Edoira

Edoira is an ancient priest of Rao who united several argumentative sects of his faith within the Domain of Greyhawk, establishing the Edoiran Compact. The Edoiran Compact is a set of rules by which good-aligned faiths can exist in harmony. Edoira never became a deity, but his memory is still honored by many.
History

Rao is an old god whose great wisdom was long respected by the Flan peoples. He was historically worshiped by the Flan of the Vale of Luna, most sacred of the lands protected by Rao, as a god of the moons, and his worshipers welcomed the lost and wandering Vollar tribe of Oeridians who came to settle there. The Vollar interpreted this primitive god as a deity of reason and serenity, and by 9 CY, when the Crook of Rao was first located, their cultures had become as one. The location of the Crook's discovery was called Mitrik, which means "salvation" in the Velondi tongue.
References
[/sblock]


[sblock=Description]

A tall thin man, Miltiades has the thoughtful look of a scholar to him, though he has the bearing of one trained to wear the armor he does. Olive skinned with short cut black hair and dark brown eyes he is easily identified as an Oeridian.

Background

Miltiades is a church loremaster, trained in history, demonology, and arcanology. He knows the past history of the Temple and was sent by the church in Veluna to investigate rumors that indicate the possibility of a return of the elemental cults.

A disciple of the secret Order of Serenity Miltiades is trained to confront attacks to the very fabric of Oerth's reality. Fiends walking the world, Far Realms invaders, Chaos Abominations that twist men's minds by their very presence, these are what the Order quietly works to stop. Their mission is nothing less than to save the world. Enlightenment. Peace. World-wide serenity undisturbed by Things That Should Not Be.

Miltiades takes his ultimate mission seriously, as his most sacred trust and duty. On the surface he is a friendly scholar ready with healing magics to help those in need. But at his core underneath he is a dedicated zealot fanatically devoted to his cause.

[/sblock]

Miltiades has augment summoning, stats for summoned creatures below

[SBLOCK=Summon Monster I]
[SBLOCK=Celestial Dog]
Size/Type: Magical Beast (Extraplanar) 
Hit Dice: 1d8+4 (8 hp) 
Initiative: +3 
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares) 
Armor Class: 15 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +1 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 12 
Base Attack/Grapple: +0/-1 
Attack: Bite +4 melee (1d4+3) 
Full Attack: Bite +4 melee (1d4+3) 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Smite Evil 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent, darkvision 60ft., resistance to acid 5, cold 5, and electricity 5, spell resistance 6 
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +5, Will +1 
Abilities: Str 17, Dex 17, Con 19, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 6 
Skills:  Jump +7, Listen +5, Spot +5, Survival +1* 
Feats: Alertness, TrackB 
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Celestial Fire Beetle]
Size/Type: Small Magical Beast (Extraplanar) 
Hit Dice: 1d8+2 (6 hp) 
Initiative: +0  
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares) 
Armor Class: 16 (+1 size, +5 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 16 
Base Attack/Grapple: +0/-2 
Attack: Bite +3 melee (2d4+3) 
Full Attack: Bite +3 melee (2d4+3) 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Smite Evil 
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., vermin traits, resistance to acid 5, cold 5, and electricity 5, spell resistance 6 
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +0, Will +0 
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 11, Con 15, Int 3, Wis 10, Cha 7 
Skills: — 
Feats: — 
Environment: Warm plains Any good-aligned plane 
Organization: Cluster (2-5) or colony (6-11) 
Challenge Rating: 1/3 
Alignment: Always neutral Always lawful good 

These luminous nocturnal insects are prized by miners and adventurers. They have two glands, one above each eye, that produce a red glow. The glands’ luminosity persists for 1d6 days after removal from the beetle, illuminating a roughly circular area with a 10-foot radius. Giant fire beetles are about 2 feet long. 

Celestial Giant Fire Beetle
These celestial creatures are commonly summoned by the summon monster I spell. 

Combat
Smite Evil (Su)
Once per day a celestial giant fire beetle can make a normal melee attack to deal 1 point of extra damage against an evil foe. 
[/SBLOCK]


[SBLOCK=Celestial Owl]
Size/Type: Tiny Magical Beast (Extraplanar) 
Hit Dice: 1d8+2 (6 hp) 
Initiative: +3 
Speed: 10 ft. (2 squares), fly 40 ft. (average) 
Armor Class: 17 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +2 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 14 
Base Attack/Grapple: +0/-9 
Attack: Talons +5 melee (1d4-1)  
Full Attack: Talons +5 melee (1d4-1) 
Space/Reach: 2½ ft./0 ft. 
Special Attacks: Smite Evil 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, darkvision 60ft., resistance to acid 5, cold 5, and electricity 5, spell resistance 6 
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +2 
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 17, Con 14, Int 3, Wis 14, Cha 4 
Skills: Listen +14, Move Silently +17, Spot +6* 
Feats: Weapon FinesseB 
Environment: Temperate forests Any good-aligned plane 
Organization: Solitary 
Challenge Rating: ¼ 
Alignment: Always lawful good 

The statistics presented here describe nocturnal birds of prey from 1 to 2 feet long, with wingspans up to 6 feet. They combine both talons into a single attack. 

Combat
Owls swoop quietly down onto prey, attacking with their powerful talons. 

Skills
Owls have a +8 racial bonus on Listen checks and a +14 racial bonus on Move Silently checks. *They have a +8 racial bonus on Spot checks in areas of shadowy illumination. 

Celestial Owl
These celestial creatures are commonly summoned by the summon monster I spell. 

Combat
Smite Evil (Su)
Once per day a celestial owl can make a normal melee attack to deal 1 point of extra damage against an evil foe. 

[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Summon Monster II]
[SBLOCK=Celestial Giant Bee]
Giant Bee
Size/Type: Medium Magical Beast 
Hit Dice: 3d8+6 (19 hp) 
Initiative: +2 
Speed: 20 ft. (4 squares), fly 80 ft. (good) 
Armor Class: 14 (+2 Dex, +2 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 12 
Base Attack/Grapple: +2/+4 
Attack: Sting +4 melee (1d4+3 plus poison) 
Full Attack: Sting +4 melee (1d4+3 plus poison) 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Poison, smite evil 
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., vermin traits, resistance to acid 5, cold 5, and electricity 5, spell resistance 6 
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +3, Will +2 
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 14, Con 15, Int Ø, Wis 12, Cha 9 
Skills: Spot +5, Survival +1* 
Feats: — 
Environment: Temperate plains 

Although many times larger, growing to a length of about 5 feet, giant bees behave generally the same as their smaller cousins. Giant bees are usually not aggressive except when defending themselves or their hive. 

Poison (Ex)
Injury, Fortitude DC 13, initial and secondary damage 1d4 Con. The save DC is Constitution-based. A giant bee that successfully stings another creature pulls away, leaving its stinger in the creature. The bee then dies. 

Skills
Giant bees have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks. *They also have a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks to orient themselves. 

Smite Evil (Su)
Once per day a celestial giant bee can make a normal melee attack to deal 3 point of extra damage against an evil foe. 

[/SBLOCK]


[SBLOCK=Celestial Bombardier Beetle]
Size/Type:      Medium Vermin
Hit Dice:     2d8+8 (17 hp)
Initiative:     +0
Speed:     30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class:     16 (+6 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 16
Base Attack/Grapple:     +1/+4
Attack:     Bite +4 melee (1d4+4)
Full Attack:     Bite +4 melee (1d4+4)
Space/Reach:     5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:     Acid spray
Special Qualities:     Darkvision 60 ft., vermin traits, acid, cold, electricity resistance 5
Saves:     Fort +7, Ref +0, Will +0
Abilities:     Str 17, Dex 10, Con 18, Int Ø, Wis 10, Cha 9
Skills:     —
Feats:     —

 These creatures feed primarily on carrion and offal, gathering heaps of the stuff in which to build nests and lay eggs. A giant bombardier beetle is about 6 feet long. Giant bombardier beetles normally attack only to defend themselves, their nests, or their eggs.
Acid Spray (Ex)

When attacked or disturbed, the creature can release a 10-foot cone of acidic vapor once per round. Those within the cone must succeed on a DC 13 Fortitude save or take 1d4+2 points of acid damage. The save DC is Constitution-based. 

Smite Evil (Su)
Once per day a celestial giant bombardier beetle can make a normal melee attack to deal 2 point of extra damage against an evil foe. 

[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=CELESTIAL WOLF]
NEUTRAL GOOD Medium [OUTSIDER] [MAGICAL BEAST]       
Hit Dice:    2d8+4 (13 hp)       
Initiative:    +2       
Speed:    50 ft. (10 squares)       
Armor Class:    14 (+2 Dex, +2 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 12       
Base Attack/Grapple:    +1/+2       
Attack:    Bite +3 melee (1d6+1)       
Full Attack:    Bite +3 melee (1d6+1)       
Space/Reach:    5 ft./5 ft.       
Special Attacks:    Trip       
Special Qualities:    Low-light vision, scent       
Saves:    Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1       
Abilities:    Str 13, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 6       
Skills:    Hide +2, Listen +3, Move Silently +3, Spot +3, Survival +1*** 
Feats:    TrackB, Weapon Focus (bite)       
Environment:    Temperate forests       
Organization:    Solitary, pair, or pack (7–16)       
Challenge Rating:    1       
Advancement:    3 HD (Medium); 4–6 HD (Large)       
Level Adjustment:    —    
CELESTIAL QUALITIES:
  Darkvision out to 60 feet.
  Resistance to acid, cold, and electricity [RESISTANCE 5]
  Spell resistance equal to HD + 5 (SR 7).


Combat-Wolves are pack hunters known for their persistence and cunning.

A favorite tactic is to send a few individuals against the foe’s front while the rest of the pack circles and attacks from the flanks or rear.

Trip (Ex): A wolf that hits with a bite attack can attempt to trip the opponent (+1 check modifier) as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the wolf. 

Smite Evil (Su): Once per day a celestial creature can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD (maximum of +20) against an evil foe. 

Skills: ***Wolves have a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks when tracking by scent.
[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]



[SBLOCK=Summon Monster III]
[sblock=Celestial Bison]
Size/Type: Large Magical Beast 
Hit Dice: 5d8+25 (47 hp) 
Initiative: +0 
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares) 
Armor Class: 13 (-1 size, +4 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 13 
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+15
Attack: Gore +10 melee (1d8+12) 
Full Attack: Gore +10 melee (1d8+12) 
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Stampede, Smite evil 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent, darkvision 60ft., resistance to acid 5, cold 5, and electricity 5, spell resistance 10, damage reduction 5/magic 
Saves: Fort +9, Ref +4, Will +1 
Abilities: Str 26, Dex 10, Con 20, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 4 
Skills: Listen +7, Spot +5 
Feats: Alertness, Endurance 

Combat
Stampede (Ex)
A frightened herd of celestial bison flees as a group in a random direction (but always away from the perceived source of danger). They literally run over anything of Large size or smaller that gets in their way, dealing 1d12 points of damage for each five bison in the herd (Reflex DC 18 half). The save DC is Strength-based. 

The celestial bison's natural weapons are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. 

Smite Evil (Su)
Once per day a celestial bison can make a normal melee attack to deal +5 extra damage against an evil foe. [/sblock]


[sblock=Air Elemental, Small]
Size/Type: Small Elemental (Air, Extraplanar) 
Hit Dice: 2d8+4 (13 hp)  
Initiative: +7 
Speed: Fly 100 ft. (perfect) (20 squares) 
Armor Class: 17 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +3 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 14 
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/-1 
Attack: Slam +5 melee (1d4+3)  
Full Attack: Slam +5 melee (1d4+3)  
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.  
Special Attacks: Air mastery, whirlwind 
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., elemental traits 
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +6, Will +0  
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 17, Con 14, Int 4, Wis 11, Cha 11  
Skills: Listen +2, Spot +3  
Feats: Flyby Attack, Improved InitiativeB, Weapon Finesse B 

Air Mastery (Ex)
Airborne creatures take a -1 penalty on attack and damage rolls against an air elemental. 

Whirlwind (Su)
The elemental can transform itself into a whirlwind once every 10 minutes and remain in that form for up to 1 round for every 2 HD it has. In this form, the elemental can move through the air or along a surface at its fly speed. 

The whirlwind is 5 feet wide at the base, up to 30 feet wide at the top, and up to 50 feet tall, depending on the elemental’s size. The elemental controls the exact height, but it must be at least 10 feet. 

The elemental’s movement while in whirlwind form does not provoke attacks of opportunity, even if the elemental enters the space another creature occupies. Another creature might be caught in the whirlwind if it touches or enters the whirlwind, or if the elemental moves into or through the creature’s space. 

Creatures one or more size categories smaller than the elemental might take damage when caught in the whirlwind (see table for details) and may be lifted into the air. An affected creature must succeed on a Reflex save when it comes into contact with the whirlwind or take the indicated damage. It must also succeed on a second Reflex save or be picked up bodily and held suspended in the powerful winds, automatically taking the indicated damage each round. A creature that can fly is allowed a Reflex save each round to escape the whirlwind. The creature still takes damage but can leave if the save is successful. The DC for saves against the whirlwind’s effects varies with the elemental’s size (see the table). The save DC is Strength based. 

Creatures trapped in the whirlwind cannot move except to go where the elemental carries them or to escape the whirlwind. 

Creatures caught in the whirlwind can otherwise act normally, but must succeed on a Concentration check (DC 15 + spell level) to cast a spell. Creatures caught in the whirlwind take a -4 penalty to Dexterity and a -2 penalty on attack rolls. The elemental can have only as many creatures trapped inside the whirlwind at one time as will fit inside the whirlwind’s volume. 

The elemental can eject any carried creatures whenever it wishes, depositing them wherever the whirlwind happens to be. A summoned elemental always ejects trapped creatures before returning to its home plane. 

If the whirlwind’s base touches the ground, it creates a swirling cloud of debris. This cloud is centered on the elemental and has a diameter equal to half the whirlwind’s height. The cloud obscures all vision, including darkvision, beyond 5 feet. Creatures 5 feet away have concealment, while those farther away have total concealment. 

Those caught in the cloud must succeed on a Concentration check (DC 15 + spell level) to cast a spell. 

An elemental in whirlwind form cannot make slam attacks and does not threaten the area around it. 

[sblock=Augmented Earth Elemental stat block]
*DEF: *
AC:17  TOUCH: 10 FF: 17
HP: 22 [2D8+6] -7
SAVES: Fort +6, Ref -1, Will +0

*OFFENSE:* CR 1
MELEE: SLAM +8 [D6+7]; [/sblock][sblock=Augmented Earth Elemental stat block]Earth mastery, power attack-2/+2 = +6/1d8+9 
FULL ROUND: +8 [D6+7]; Earth mastery
 RANGED: NONE
BAB/ GRAPPLE: +1/+0

SKILLS: Listen+3, Spot+2
FEAT: Power Attack
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Earth mastery, push
SPECIAL QUALITIES: Darkvision 60 ft., earth glide, elemental traits
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

[SBLOCK=Solitaire]*Solitaire*
*Female Suel, 5th-Level Sorcerer/1st-level Mage of the Arcane Order*
*Medium Humanoid (Human)*

*Hit Dice:* 6d4+12 (*28/28.5* hp) (+2.5/lvl)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 12[16/20] (+2 Dex, [+4 armor with _Mage Armor_], [+4 shield with _Shield_]), touch 12, flat-footed 10[14/18]
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+1
*Attack:* -
*Full Attack:* -
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spells, Fiery Burst [CM]
*Special Qualities:* Divine Companion [CM], Domain Access (Travel) [CM], Guild Member (30gp/month) [CA], Spellpool I (½ caster level) [CA]
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +5
*Abilities:* Str 8, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 19(21)
*Skills:* Concentration +16(9), Knowledge (arcana) +11(9), Knowledge (nature) +7(1+4cc), Knowledge (the planes) +7(1+4cc), Listen -1, Spellcraft +13(9), Spot -1
*Feats:* Simple Weapon Proficiency, Arcane Preparation [CA], Searing Spell [SS], Cooperative Spell [CA], Fiery Burst [CM]
*Alignment:* Neutral

Solitaire is an attractive, young woman of average height and with a slender and willowy build. She is 24 years old, has waist-long, ash-blonde hair, which is typically worn open, and emerald green eyes. Her clothes of choice are light and comfortable traveler's garb with a wide hooded cloak. To accentuate her appearance, she wears a few pieces of unostentatious jewelry. A holy symbol of Fharlanghn is worn on a simple silver chain around her neck.

Solitaire speaks Common, Draconic and Ignan.

*Spells:* As 6th-level sorcerer (+1 CL with [Fire] spells)
_Spells per Day:_ (6/8/6/4; save DC 15 + spell level):[/i]
0 - ■■■■■ ■
1st - ■■■■■ ■■□ (D: ■)
2nd - ■■■■■ □ (D: ■)
3rd - ■■■□ (D: ■)

_Sorcerer Spells Known:_
0 - _Detect Poison_, _Detect Magic_, _Read Magic_, _Light_, _Message_, _Open/Close_, _Prestidigitation_;
1st - _Shield_, _Mage Armor_, _Lesser Orb of Fire_ [CA], _Longstrider_ (D);
2nd - _Web_, _Locate Object_ (D);
3rd - _Fireball_, _Fly_ (D).

*Active Spell Effects:*
--

*Spellcasting Resources:*
Divine Companion □□□□□ □
Spellpool ■■■ (spell levels)
Spellpool Debt 0 (spell levels)
_Lesser Metamagic Rod of Sculpting_ ■■■

(■ available, □ used)

*Equipment:*
*Held:* --
*Head:* _Circlet of Charisma +2_
*Face:* --
*Throat:* --
*Shoulders:* --
*Torso:* _Tunic of Steady Spellcasting_ [CV]
*Body:* --
*Waist:* --
*Arms:* --
*Hands:* --
*Ring:* --
*Ring:* --
*Feet:* --

*Other Equipment:* Traveler's Outfit (5), Backpack, Bedroll, Winter Blanket, Scroll Case, Belt Pouch, Flint and Steel, Ink, Inkpen (3), Parchment (12), Mirror, Soap, Silk Rope (50 ft.), Waterskin, Sunrod (6), Tindertwig (10), Spell Component Pouch (2), Silver Holy Symbol of Fharlanghn, Silver Brooch (Spellpool Focus), _Lesser Metamagic Rod of Sculpting_ [CA]; 251 gp, 2 sp, 0 cp.

*Background:* _coming soon..._[/SBLOCK]


----------

